# Draghi:”Si a obbligo vaccino, terza dose e più green pass”



## admin (2 Settembre 2021)

Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose,


Un mostro vero


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose,


Ma il 70% non era immunità di crecceh? Perché l'obbligo quando vi é una percentuale infima di non vaccinati? O forse é in ottica terza e quarta dose , che in tantissimi hanno già dichiarato che non faranno? Pfizer in borsa và maluccio ultimamente , *ma tranquilli, é tutto studiato per la nostra salute e quella dei nostri cari. 0 altri interessi.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Quindi dopo Indonesia,Turkmenistan e arabia saudita,gli unici strunzi a renderlo obbligatorio saremo noi ?
Che italietta , facciamo veramente ridere


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Settembre 2021)

Quali dovrebbero essere le sanzioni per chi decide di non farlo?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un mostro vero



E vai, ce l'hanno fatta. Vaccino e mascherine entrati nella dieta mediterranea. Già due anni fa era stato detto che la libertà la rivedevamo col binocolo, se non sbaglio, eh.

Ora mi aspetto qualcos'altro, non possono fermarsi qui. E la gente è in delirio nemmeno avesse vinto milioni alla lotteria.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”



Appena scritto ieri e oggi…..
Non si derogherá al raggiungimento della copertura vaccinale indicata.

Come detto:
Si inizia con la propaganda
Si continua con gli incentivi
Si finisce con l’obbligo.

Basterebbe non trasformarlo in un a questione di lotta politica e lasciare ai veri NoVaX la scelta di non vaccinarsi, ma il voler convincere tutti a non vaccinarsi perché “pericoloso” costringerá tutti a vaccinarsi.


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”


Quando il cambio di denominazione ufficiale in Repubblica Democratica Popolare Italiana?


----------



## Butcher (2 Settembre 2021)

Modus operandi da manuale distopico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi dopo Indonesia,Turkmenistan e arabia saudita,gli unici strunzi a renderlo obbligatorio saremo noi ?
> Che italietta , facciamo veramente ridere



Ma no.
Viene progressivamente reso obbligatorio a sempre piú categorie (come in tanti paesi) fino a raggiungere il numero necessario all copertura.

É settimane che lo si scrive, ma qua si vive sulla luna….


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quali dovrebbero essere le sanzioni per chi decide di non farlo?


Non lo so, ma per chi si oppone al circo immagino siano belle pesanti. Considera che solo Pfizer ha 80 miliardi di dollari di giro d'affari dietro ai vaccini, quali mai altri interessi potrebbero celarsi dietro? Nessuno no? Tutti i governi pensano all'unisono alla salute della popolazione mondiale


----------



## Sam (2 Settembre 2021)

Si aprono le prenotazioni per la terza dose!
E alle prime cento prenotazioni, anche un set di pentole da cucina in acciaio inox, e una trapunta matrimoniale double face, oltre che una mascherina brevettata con foro sulla bocca per la vostra partner, in modo da praticare sesso orale senza rischio di contagi!

Chiamate ora! L'offerta è limitata!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2021)

Non smettono mai di stupirci. Pensavo che peggio del Conte-bis, non ci potesse essere nulla. Dopotutto, i ministri quasi tutti quelli sono, si sta solo accelerando il processo di distruzione ed il difetto del parrucchino per Renzi e co era l'essere troppo lento a differenza del banchiere che con il soldato Figliuolo si sta dando da fare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma no.
> Viene progressivamente reso obbligatorio a sempre piú categorie (come in tanti paesi) fino a raggiungere il numero necessario all copertura.
> 
> É settimane che lo si scrive, ma qua si vive sulla luna….


ma guarda che lo sapevamo anche noi,nessuno vive sulla luna.
Ma forse è Draghi stesso a vivere li,perchè non basterà neanche l'obbligo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quali dovrebbero essere le sanzioni per chi decide di non farlo?


Frustate in pubblica piazza  
Intanto vediamo se passerà.

Se Conte (che qualche giorno fa aveva detto un bel no all'obbligo vaccinale) non cambierà nuovamente idea,voglio proprio vedere come si procederà.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Frustate in pubblica piazza
> Intanto vediamo se passerà.
> 
> Se Conte (che qualche giorno fa aveva detto un bel no all'obbligo vaccinale) non cambierà nuovamente idea,voglio proprio vedere come si procederà.


Conte cambierà idea.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Conte cambierà idea.



Non solo, proporrà come alternativa il vaccino cinese tanto amato dal Joker.


----------



## Raryof (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ma guarda che lo sapevamo anche noi,nessuno vive sulla luna.
> Ma forse è Draghi stesso a vivere li,perchè non basterà neanche l'obbligo


L'UE non lo permetterà mai, lo ha ribadito 1000 volte, se lo facessero cadrebbe tutto il castello di carte e allora lì altro che guerra civile.


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”


Ok va bene, ma se mi fa da dei problemi poi mi dovete dare i soldi e le liberatorie cancellatele che non firmo nulla.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *L'UE non lo permetterà mai*, lo ha ribadito 1000 volte, se lo facessero cadrebbe tutto il castello di carte e allora lì altro che guerra civile.


Su questo non ne sarei così sicuro.
Draghi non è lo scemo del villaggio come i vari Conte,Letta,Salvini,Renzi,Berlusconi,Di Maio ecc.ecc ,ma è un pezzo grosso (in tutta l'UE)

Se in conferenza arriva a rispondere in maniera così spavalda,avrà ricevuto qualche soffiata a riguardo.
In ogni caso,obbligo o no,cambierà poco o nulla sulla vaccinazione


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quali dovrebbero essere le sanzioni per chi decide di non farlo?


miniere di sale di golconda......

ma va non ci credo finchè non lo vedo. non hanno le palle.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma no.
> Viene progressivamente reso obbligatorio a sempre piú categorie (come in tanti paesi) fino a raggiungere il numero necessario all copertura.
> 
> É settimane che lo si scrive, ma qua si vive sulla luna….


No il problema è che si vive in Italia.


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

Non firmerò mai alcun consenso informato. Non mi assumerò mai alcuna responsabilità per questa sperimentazione genica. Pagherò tutte le conseguenze del caso. Vedremo come andrà a finire.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

ghg


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2021)

Non voglio fare l' avvocato delle cause perse, perchè tanto è roba più grossa di me e conto zero.
Ma la soglia del 70 % è argomento già invalidato da mesi.
Detto e stradetto da quando è venuta fuori sta variante delta.

Almeno le basi quando si vuole parlare di un argomento


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2021)

Contemporaneamente, a Wuhan, singolare episodio.

Improvvisa ecatombe di pipistrelli senza ragione apparente.

Le prime testimonianze parlano di milioni di poveri volatili che sono stramazzati al suolo, piovendo un po' da ogni dove, contorcendosi a terra. C'è chi giura di averli sentiti emettere strilli simili a risate, prima di vederli poi giacere esanimi.

Il governo cinese promette di indagare sull'accaduto.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”


Ci credo pochissimo, ma anche fosse li aspetto...


----------



## Baba (2 Settembre 2021)

Ho fatto molti vaccini in vita mia, sia da bambino che da adulto. Non ho fatto quello contro il Covid. Sono da considerare un NoVax? Chi sono questi NoVax?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ho fatto molti vaccini in vita mia, sia da bambino che da adulto. Non ho fatto quello contro il Covid. Sono da considerare un NoVax? Chi sono questi NoVax?



Certo che lo sei !
Tutti quelli che hanno osano porsi anche una piccolissima domanda(o dubbio) sul vaccino,sono diventati automaticamente tutti no vax


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Settembre 2021)

Mi sembra la storia del POS obbligatorio però poi se non lo hai non ci sono sanzioni


----------



## danjr (2 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quali dovrebbero essere le sanzioni per chi decide di non farlo?


Se diventa obbligatorio non puoi sottrarti


----------



## princeps (2 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se diventa obbligatorio non puoi sottrarti


cosa fanno vengono a prenderti a casa? è una domanda da ignorante non una provocazione


----------



## danjr (2 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> cosa fanno vengono a prenderti a casa? è una domanda da ignorante non una provocazione


ma secondo me avete frainteso, parlava di scuola oggi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se diventa obbligatorio non puoi sottrarti


Viene Figliuolo in persona a suonarti il campanello e siringarti ?  

Penso che semplicemente ti sarà "vietato" l'ingresso a vita (o almeno fin quando non cedi e ti vaccini) a determinati luoghi.

In ogni caso,il mio sogno sarebbe quello di vedere migliaia migliaia e migliaia di giovani e di p.iva in fuga dall'Italia,verso stati democratici in cui il vaccino non sarà obbligatorio e dove la tassazione sarà 1/10 rispetto a quella italiana.
Così,giusto per vedere questi arroganti al potere con le chiappe a terra.


----------



## Raryof (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Viene Figliuolo in persona a suonarti il campanello e siringarti ?
> 
> Penso che semplicemente ti sarà "vietato" l'ingresso a vita (o almeno fin quando non cedi e ti vaccini) a determinati luoghi.
> 
> ...


Comunque preparate i pop corn, se potete.
Detto questo se mettono un obbligo obbligano loro stessi l'UE ad intervenire perché la stessa UE dovrebbe poi rendere effettivo l'obbligo vaccinale pure negli altri stati membri. Non è che ti fai il tuo obblighino, scateni una mezza guerra civile e poi te ne stai lì buono, è pericoloso, è tutto ciò che la costituzione non può permettere.
Passi per sciocchezzine burocratiche come l'autocessificazione ma qui è un'altra roba, qui è una presa per il culo e un rischio, grosso, di scatenare problemi.. whatever it takes.
E' anticostituzionale, lo diceva anche Marcotti di finanzainchiaro qualche tempo fa.
Vorrei che Draghi facesse il 74 enne, seduto sul sofa, copertina e tv messa su rai1, non il 40 enne.


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”


Era scontato, grave errore dei no vax a pubblicizzare la loro battaglia...lo stato non perde mai proprio come il banco al casinò


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Viene Figliuolo in persona a suonarti il campanello e siringarti ?
> 
> Penso che semplicemente ti sarà "vietato" l'ingresso a vita (o almeno fin quando non cedi e ti vaccini) a determinati luoghi.
> 
> ...


Mica tanto....in teoria potrebbero venire i carabinieri a casa tua e obbligarti a farlo pena l'arresto. Poi non lo faranno, ma potrebbero usare misure altrettanto estreme che estrometterebbo le persone dal vivere sociale...es. mancato rinnovo dei documenti (patente, tessera sanitaria, carta di identità).


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque preparate i pop corn, se potete.
> Detto questo se mettono un obbligo obbligano loro stessi l'UE ad intervenire perché la stessa UE dovrebbe poi rendere effettivo l'obbligo vaccinale pure negli altri stati membri. Non è che ti fai il tuo obblighino, scateni una mezza guerra civile e poi te ne stai lì buono, è pericoloso, è tutto ciò che la costituzione non può permettere.
> Passi per sciocchezzine burocratiche come l'autocessificazione ma qui è un'altra roba, qui è una presa per il culo e un rischio, grosso, di scatenare problemi.. whatever it takes.
> E' anticostituzionale, lo diceva anche Marcotti di finanzainchiaro qualche tempo fa.
> Vorrei che Draghi facesse il 74 enne, seduto sul sofa, copertina e tv messa su rai1, non il 40 enne.


Ma ancora con sta storia dell'anticostituzionale????? Pensala come vuoi ma almeno non scrivere cose false! Cosa è anticostituzionale il vaccino obbligatorio????? Vai a leggere la sentenza n. 307 del 1990....e basta con sta storia dell'anticostituzionalita'!


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quali dovrebbero essere le sanzioni per chi decide di non farlo?


Arresto, mancato rinnovo documenti..


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi dopo Indonesia,Turkmenistan e arabia saudita,gli unici strunzi a renderlo obbligatorio saremo noi ?
> Che italietta , facciamo veramente ridere


Se lo rende obbligatorio l'Italia lo fanno almeno il 70% degli stati UE. Se Draghi si sbilancia così è perché è già sicuro


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Si aprono le prenotazioni per la terza dose!
> E alle prime cento prenotazioni, anche un set di pentole da cucina in acciaio inox, e una trapunta matrimoniale double face, oltre che una mascherina brevettata con foro sulla bocca per la vostra partner, in modo da praticare sesso orale senza rischio di contagi!
> 
> Chiamate ora! L'offerta è limitata!



ma non siamo già alla quinta?

mio ho vinto uno sconto sulla fornitura elettrica in bolletta!!!

mia suocera si illumina al buio infatti dopo AstraZenica: gli ho collegato un timer agli orecchini


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mica tanto....in teoria potrebbero venire i carabinieri a casa tua e obbligarti a farlo pena l'arresto. *Poi non lo faranno, ma potrebbero usare misure altrettanto estreme che estrometterebbo le persone dal vivere sociale...es. mancato rinnovo dei documenti (patente, tessera sanitaria, carta di identità).*


In Italia ?
Dove si guida senza patente,senza assicurazione,si entra,si esce e si vive da clandestini,la stessa Italia in cui vi è un sommerso,tra lavoro nero ed evasione fiscale,enorme...che sarà mai


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Settembre 2021)

Venitemi a prendere a casa, vediamo chi esce vivo e chi no


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In Italia ?
> Dove si guida senza patente,senza assicurazione,si entra,si esce e si vive da clandestini,la stessa Italia in cui vi è un sommerso,tra lavoro nero ed evasione fiscale,enorme...che sarà mai


Si si come no...poi proprio in Italia uno che lo fa di "professione" la passa spesso liscia, chi lo fa una volta viene beccato e poi azzi suoi...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Arresto, mancato rinnovo documenti..


Campi di concentramento, camere a gas


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Campi di concentramento, camere a gas


Quello non penso possano, quello che ho scritto io è sicuro che possono farlo se vogliono....


----------



## GP7 (2 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mica tanto....in teoria potrebbero venire i carabinieri a casa tua e obbligarti a farlo pena l'arresto. Poi non lo faranno, ma potrebbero usare misure altrettanto estreme che estrometterebbo le persone dal vivere sociale...es. mancato rinnovo dei documenti (patente, tessera sanitaria, carta di identità).


Rabbrividisco a leggere certe cose.. e ancora più a pensare con che leggerezza possiate accettare certe idee


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello non penso possano, quello che ho scritto io è sicuro che possono farlo se vogliono....


A me pare più un vostro augurio. 

Avanti che il regime ha bisogno di delatori


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Era scontato, grave errore dei no vax a pubblicizzare la loro battaglia...lo stato non perde mai proprio come il banco al casinò


Nessuo ha pubblicizzato alcunchè, si cerca di fare ragionare le pesrone che invece continuano imperterrite ad additare chiunque osi sollevare qualsiasi dubbio sempre come no vax nel pieno rispetto del pensiero unificato.
Ma purtroppo è una guerra persa in partenza.
E' come voler convincere uno di sinistra a non votare più il PD spiegandogli che la sinistra non ha nulla a che spartire con questo partito.
Non ci si riesce mai, perchè non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Ed allora ci si arrende...
Si cerca solo di spiegare e far capire per il bene altrui, non perchè si vuole ottenere chissà cosa.
In passato ho fatto anche io diversi vaccini e li ritengo utili quando servono, ma se si tratta di veri vaccini e non di sieri genici sperimentali con cui io devo fare da cavia assumendomi pure la responsabilità per eventuali effetti avversi (molto più frequenti di quanto si volgia fare credere...).
Quindi come vedi non sono un no vax ma purtroppo sarò sempre additato come tale da te o da chi ragiona come te.
Ad ogni modo, il problema non è tra noi, perchè qui dentro non ci sono nemici o cattive persone, queste piuttosto risiedono altrove e ridono di noi tutti a crepapelle....!


----------



## __king george__ (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”


che intende con obbligo e green pass?

quello che dicevamo ieri ossia che il green pass diventerà un'obbligo di fatto senza esserlo a livello teorico?

perchè altrimenti non ha senso..


----------



## Zenos (2 Settembre 2021)

E c'è gente che odiava Conte...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E c'è gente che odiava Conte...


Perchè,esiste qualcuno che lo ama ? Oltre le bimbe di Conte  
Seriamente,non si può ne amare,ne ammirare un uomo che un giorno è di destra,un giorno è di sinistra,un giorno è di centro,un giorno firma un decreto e il giorno dopo critica quello stesso decreto da lui firmato. Un camaleonte vero e proprio. 

Mi auguro che in Italia un giorno si possa votare veramente per il miglior candidato possibile e non per il peggiore dei mali


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2021)

Finalmente! Grande Draghi!


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Rabbrividisco a leggere certe cose.. e ancora più a pensare con che leggerezza possiate accettare certe idee


Ma nessuno accetta niente. Però è un dato di fatto che è quello che possono fare perché la legge glielo permette


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A me pare più un vostro augurio.
> 
> Avanti che il regime ha bisogno di delatori


Ma forse non sono stato chiaro.. non è quello che penso io , anche perché quello che penso io è assolutamente irrilevante, ma è quello che possono fare


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Nessuo ha pubblicizzato alcunchè, si cerca di fare ragionare le pesrone che invece continuano imperterrite ad additare chiunque osi sollevare qualsiasi dubbio sempre come no vax nel pieno rispetto del pensiero unificato.
> Ma purtroppo è una guerra persa in partenza.
> E' come voler convincere uno di sinistra a non votare più il PD spiegandogli che la sinistra non ha nulla a che spartire con questo partito.
> Non ci si riesce mai, perchè non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire. Ed allora ci si arrende...
> ...


Però se parti scrivendo si cerca di far ragionare le persone, parti male ma proprio male. Ogni persona ragiona anche se non ha la tua stessa opinione. "Si cerca solo di spiegare e far capire x il bene altrui" ma chi l'ha detto? È una tua idea...quello che x te è il bene altrui x un altro non lo è viceversa...poi da quelli che "ragionano come te" cosa vuol dire? Io ho riportato un dato di fatto. Lo stato non perde mai in un modo o nell'altro arriva al suo obbiettivo. Io sono assolutamente è totalmente per la libera scelta...non vuoi vaccinarti è una tua scelta. Però poi non puoi dire stupidate (non tu in generale) che il green pass è anticostituzionale. Io sono sempre e assolutamente in ogni campo della vita x la libera scelta, e normalmente (purtroppo non sempre ci riesco) tendo a non giudicare gli altri. Sarà perché sono uomo di "diritto" ma dico sempre, non solo nel campo del vaccino, che ogni scelta comporta poi delle conseguenze e devi essere pronto ad assumerti le conseguenze della scelta che hai fatto altrimenti non ci siamo (spacci se ti arrestano devi stare zitto ed andare in galera...ti droghi problemi tuoi, ma se poi x procurarti i soldi x la dose vieni a rubare in casa mia proprio non ci siamo...). Tornando al vaccino, io ho no vax in famiglia, ho sempre rispettato la loro scelta, ma consigliato di smetterla con post su Facebook (anche con fake news), di non fare manifestazioni, ma di stare in silenzio, così avrebbero ottenuto il loro obiettivo di non vaccinarsi e con il tempo sarebbero andati a vaccinarsi gli indecisi e chi ha paura. Facendo invece quello che stanno facendo otterranno l'esatto opposto del loro obiettivo, ossia che lo stato in un modo e nell'altro li farà vaccinare. Perché oltre la morte c,'è solo una cosa sicura che lo Stato (gli Stati) non perdono mai e arrivano sempre all'obiettivo


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però se parti scrivendo si cerca di far ragionare le persone, parti male ma proprio male. Ogni persona ragiona anche se non ha la tua stessa opinione. "Si cerca solo di spiegare e far capire x il bene altrui" ma chi l'ha detto? È una tua idea...quello che x te è il bene altrui x un altro non lo è viceversa...poi da quelli che "ragionano come te" cosa vuol dire? Io ho riportato un dato di fatto. Lo stato non perde mai in un modo o nell'altro arriva al suo obbiettivo. Io sono assolutamente è totalmente per la libera scelta...non vuoi vaccinarti è una tua scelta. Però poi non puoi dire stupidate (non tu in generale) che il green pass è anticostituzionale. Io sono sempre e assolutamente in ogni campo della vita x la libera scelta, e normalmente (purtroppo non sempre ci riesco) tendo a non giudicare gli altri. Sarà perché sono uomo di "diritto" ma dico sempre, non solo nel campo del vaccino, che ogni scelta comporta poi delle conseguenze e devi essere pronto ad assumerti le conseguenze della scelta che hai fatto altrimenti non ci siamo (spacci se ti arrestano devi stare zitto ed andare in galera...ti droghi problemi tuoi, ma se poi x procurarti i soldi x la dose vieni a rubare in casa mia proprio non ci siamo...). Tornando al vaccino, io ho no vax in famiglia, ho sempre rispettato la loro scelta, ma consigliato di smetterla con post su Facebook (anche con fake news), di non fare manifestazioni, ma di stare in silenzio, così avrebbero ottenuto il loro obiettivo di non vaccinarsi e con il tempo sarebbero andati a vaccinarsi gli indecisi e chi ha paura. Facendo invece quello che stanno facendo otterranno l'esatto opposto del loro obiettivo, ossia che lo stato in un modo e nell'altro li farà vaccinare. Perché oltre la morte c,'è solo una cosa sicura che lo Stato (gli Stati) non perdono mai e arrivano


----------



## evideon (2 Settembre 2021)

Lo Stato dovremmo essere noi, ma purtroppo ormai non è più così. Lo Stato ormai è l'espressione di interessi sovranazionali gestiti da una cricca di burattini manovrati ad arte da chi gestisce il vero potere. Noi popolo ormai non contiamo più nulla. Purtroppo ormai da tempo...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2021)




----------



## Walker (2 Settembre 2021)

Il Draghetto vi pungerà tutti, volente o nolente.
Fatevene una ragione...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Settembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Il Draghetto vi pungerà tutti, volente o nolente.
> Fatevene una ragione...


Il Draghetto alla fine farà la fine di tutti gli altri draghi


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2021)

Secondo me quest'obbligo vaccinale è solo "minaccioso", come per le scuole dove alla fine è stato messo il green pass anche lì, dopo però aver detto per tutto luglio che ci sarebbe stato l'obbligo ma intanto si erano già vaccinati in tanti tra professori e alunni. Al massimo, verrà esteso il green pass.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2021)

Il video del Mostro che dice sì all'obbligo


----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il video del Mostro che dice sì all'obbligo


Si parla sempre di obbligo dopo approvazione dell'EMA. Quindi andrà che l'EMA lo approverà, Macron e Merkel lo renderanno obbligatorio e l'Italia ovviamente li seguirà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si parla sempre di obbligo dopo approvazione dell'EMA. Quindi andrà che l'EMA lo approverà, Macron e Merkel lo renderanno obbligatorio e l'Italia ovviamente li seguirà.


L'EMA aveva messo come data di fine monitoraggio il 2023 per l'approvazione finale mi pare. Vediamo se faranno la porcata di accorciare di due anni i tempi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se diventa obbligatorio non puoi sottrarti



Ma no.
Non sará obbligatorio vaccianarsi.
Sará progressivamente esteso il Green Pass obbligatorio a sempre piú professioni é solo in alcuni casi particolari messo l’obbligo vaccinale.

Per lo piú immagino che lo step decisivo sia il Green Pass in azienda.
A quel punto uno ha tre opzioni:
1) si vaccina
2) si fa il tampone ogni due giorni
3) diventa lavoratore autonomo.

Non c’é l’obbligo di fare la 1).

Come detto, lo scopo non é obbligare tutti a vaccinarsi ma invitare la quasi totalitá a farlo.

Comunque piano piano le disposizioni stanno avendo il loro effetto.

Nell’azienda di mia moglie il 30% dei no vaccino si é vaccinata per evitare la scomoditá di non usufruire della mensa comune.

Una famiglia no vaccino nostra amica ha appena fatto vaccinare la figlia (serviva per il test universitario) e poi entrambi i genitori hanno prenotato (sempre per evitare la scomoditá delle restrizioni).

Un pó alla volta, senza usare la forza, basta spostare un pó di piú la soglia della scomoditá senza vaccino e il risultato si ottiene.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma no.
> Non sará obbligatorio vaccianarsi.
> Sará progressivamente esteso il Green Pass obbligatorio a sempre piú professioni é solo in alcuni casi particolari messo l’obbligo vaccinale.
> 
> ...





mil77 ha scritto:


> Mica tanto....in teoria potrebbero venire i carabinieri a casa tua e obbligarti a farlo pena l'arresto. Poi non lo faranno, ma potrebbero usare misure altrettanto estreme che estrometterebbo le persone dal vivere sociale...es. mancato rinnovo dei documenti (patente, tessera sanitaria, carta di identità).


Ma non ci accorgiamo che tutto questo NON ha nulla a che vedere con il problema sanitario?
Non vi sembra evidente che queste ipotesi da voi paventate sono di stampo nazi- fasciste e che nulla hanno a che vedere con la scienza?
Il mancato rinnovo della patente? E perchè? 
Io devo dimostrare di non essere contagiato e posso farlo avvelendomi degli stessi strumenti della scienza che si utilizzano per portare avanti la narazione, cioè il tampone nelle sue varie forme. 
Bene se il mio tampone è begativo perchè non dovrei aver rinnovata la patente per girare in macchina? La MIA macchina?? Mancato rinnovo della carta di identita (quindi diverremmo ignoti...)??? Ma cosa c'entra questo con il problema sanitario?? 
Vi esorto a percorrere il sentiero della ragione.
Non vi accorgete di come tutto questo è fatto per acuire sempre di più una forma di controllo delle masse? 
Non vedete da soli che tutto questo ha un connotato politico che esula completamente dal problema sanitario?
Non riuscite a vedere come tutta la narrazione creata su questo virus, la cui mortalità è stata statisticarta < al 1% dei soggetti ottantenni e con patologie pregresse, è funzionale ad obiettivi che hanno lo scopo di portare la società verso un nuovo assetto socio/politico/economico e che nulla a che vedere con la salute delle persone?
Non vi appare evidente che allo stato della nostra salute NON frega assolutamente nulla e che tutta questa apprenzione per il nostro bene è solo puro interesse privato e speculativo? Non lo vedete?? 
Lasciate perdere i ragionamenti sui complotti e sulla divisione voluta ad arte tra pro e no vax, perhcè tutto questo vo offusca la capacità di analisi della realtà.
Guardate il disegno compplessivo da un orizzonte più ampio e non vi fermate solo al singolo problema perchè c'è altro, molto, molto altro. 
La lotta di classe è antica come l'uomo ma adesso sta assumendo connotati devastanti perchè si sta tentando di governare ogni aspetto dell'uomo. Chi ha questa pretesa? Chi deve portare avanti il progetto di cui hanno parlato apertamente il Papa, Obama, Sarkozy, Gates ecc. Il great reset che porterà al New Order.
Chi ha interesse a fare questo? Perrchè vogliono farlo? A cosa si punta e cosa si vuole raggiungere con tutto questo?
Sono risposte che lascio volutamente aperte alla vostra ricerca e riflessione.
Non voglio dire altro quì, non mi ssembra il caso, e pou è giusto che ogniuno percorra singolarmente il sentiero della ricerca della verità facendo leva sul bene più grande a sua sdisposizione, la RAGIONE.
Sappiate però che se inizierere a porvi domande, cercado di capire e andando veramente a fondo ad ogni situazione entrerete magicamente a far parte della schiera dei complottisti. 
Questo è il destino di tutti coloro i quali hanno l'ardire di non accettare passivamente verità imposte dall'alto come dogmi assoluti.
Giordano Bruno purtroppo non ha insegnato nulla ai più...!


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Al di là del proprio orientamento o del prorpio credo, ascoltare le parole di quest'uomo può far capire molto su tutto quello che ci rirconda (nella sua posizione ha la possibilità di sapere cose che noi ovviamente non sappiamo...):
​








Carlo Maria Viganò: "Bergoglio è il consapevole liquidatore della Chiesa Cattolica"



Magistrale lezione di Sua Eccellenza Mons. Carlo Maria Viganò che dipinge con grandissima lucidità le tenebrose e perverse sorgenti spirituali del nuovo ordi...





www.youtube.com


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Settembre 2021)

Io non capisco comunque. Renderlo obbligatorio è una porcata, sono il primo a dirlo eh... Ma qua si leggono tantissime lamentele, ma nessuno che indichi una via di uscita diversa dai vaccini. 
Tutti che vogliono tornare alla normalità, ma tutti che fanno polemica. Le mascherine non vanno bene, i vaccini non vanno bene, i tamponi nemmeno etc etc. Insomma non va bene, niente ma si pretende che per magia si torni alla vita di prima. 

Se oggi mi dicessero: Se firmi l'obbligo vaccinale, da domani tornerai alla vita normale, come era pre Covid, io firmerei seduta stante.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non capisco comunque. Renderlo obbligatorio è una porcata, sono il primo a dirlo eh... Ma qua si leggono tantissime lamentele, ma nessuno che indichi una via di uscita diversa dai vaccini.
> Tutti che vogliono tornare alla normalità, ma tutti che fanno polemica. Le mascherine non vanno bene, i vaccini non vanno bene, i tamponi nemmeno etc etc. Insomma non va bene, niente ma si pretende che per magia si torni alla vita di prima.
> 
> Se oggi mi dicessero: Se firmi l'obbligo vaccinale, da domani tornerai alla vita normale, come era pre Covid, io firmerei seduta stante.


Ma loro ti dicono di firmare e farti vaccinare, ma continuare con tutte le restrizioni del caso.


----------



## GP7 (3 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma no.
> Non sará obbligatorio vaccianarsi.
> Sará progressivamente esteso il Green Pass obbligatorio a sempre piú professioni é solo in alcuni casi particolari messo l’obbligo vaccinale.
> 
> ...


Senza usare la forza (cit.)
Come se esistesse solo la forza di tipo fisico.


----------



## GP7 (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non capisco comunque. Renderlo obbligatorio è una porcata, sono il primo a dirlo eh... Ma qua si leggono tantissime lamentele, ma nessuno che indichi una via di uscita diversa dai vaccini.
> Tutti che vogliono tornare alla normalità, ma tutti che fanno polemica. Le mascherine non vanno bene, i vaccini non vanno bene, i tamponi nemmeno etc etc. Insomma non va bene, niente ma si pretende che per magia si torni alla vita di prima.
> 
> Se oggi mi dicessero: Se firmi l'obbligo vaccinale, da domani tornerai alla vita normale, come era pre Covid, io firmerei seduta stante.


Investissero tutto quello che hanno investito finora e ancora più nella ricerca della cura. O per lo meno non boicottassero gli scienziati che ad una cura stanno lavorando.


----------



## Franz64 (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non capisco comunque. Renderlo obbligatorio è una porcata, sono il primo a dirlo eh... Ma qua si leggono tantissime lamentele, ma nessuno che indichi una via di uscita diversa dai vaccini.
> Tutti che vogliono tornare alla normalità, ma tutti che fanno polemica. Le mascherine non vanno bene, i vaccini non vanno bene, i tamponi nemmeno etc etc. Insomma non va bene, niente ma si pretende che per magia si torni alla vita di prima.
> 
> Se oggi mi dicessero: Se firmi l'obbligo vaccinale, da domani tornerai alla vita normale, come era pre Covid, io firmerei seduta stante.


D'accordo su tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quali dovrebbero essere le sanzioni per chi decide di non farlo?


Probabilmente non ci saranno sanzioni pecuniarie, ma limitazioni gravi alla vita quotidiana:
divieto di entrare in qualsiasi luogo pubblico (compresi supermercati e comuni)
divieto di salire su mezzi pubblici
le aziende potranno essere autorizzate a lasciare a casa i dipendenti non vaccinati

Penso cose così..le sanzioni saranno nel caso uno non rispetti questi limiti e saranno multe come quelle che c'erano quando eravamo in lockdown o nelle varie zone colorate..

Ma guarda a cosa si deve arrivare per convincere la gente a farsi un vaccino....


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Il mancato rinnovo della patente? E perchè?
> Io devo dimostrare di non essere contagiato e posso farlo avvelendomi degli stessi strumenti della scienza che si utilizzano per portare avanti la narazione, cioè il tampone nelle sue varie forme.


La vera vergogna è che lo Stato limiti i diritti costituzionalmente garantiti dei cittadini imponendo di avere una patente per guidare una macchina. Perché non possiamo essere liberi di guidare senza patente? Perché gli autisti di tir e autobus devono addirittura avere una patente particolare per poter lavorare? L’art 1 della Costituzione parla di repubblica fondata sul lavoro, non sulla patente!
E perché addirittura rinnovarla?!?
Ogni anno muoiono centinaia di migliaia di persone per incidenti stradali, un sacco di gente con la patente non sa guidare. Dunque a cosa serve la patente? Serve ad arricchire la lobby mondialista delle macchinette automatiche per le fototessere. #nodrivinglicense


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La vera vergogna è che lo Stato limiti i diritti costituzionalmente garantiti dei cittadini imponendo di avere una patente per guidare una macchina. Perché non possiamo essere liberi di guidare senza patente? Perché gli autisti di tir e autobus devono addirittura avere una patente particolare per poter lavorare? L’art 1 della Costituzione parla di repubblica fondata sul lavoro, non sulla patente!
> E perché addirittura rinnovarla?!?
> Ogni anno muoiono centinaia di migliaia di persone per incidenti stradali, un sacco di gente con la patente non sa guidare. Dunque a cosa serve la patente? Serve ad arricchire la lobby mondialista delle macchinette automatiche per le fototessere. #nodrivinglicense



E' inutile...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non capisco comunque. Renderlo obbligatorio è una porcata, sono il primo a dirlo eh... Ma qua si leggono tantissime lamentele, _*ma nessuno che indichi una via di uscita diversa dai vaccini.*_
> Tutti che vogliono tornare alla normalità, ma tutti che fanno polemica. Le mascherine non vanno bene, i vaccini non vanno bene, i tamponi nemmeno etc etc. Insomma non va bene, niente ma si pretende che per magia si torni alla vita di prima.
> 
> Se oggi mi dicessero: Se firmi l'obbligo vaccinale, da domani tornerai alla vita normale, come era pre Covid, io firmerei seduta stante.



Guarda che la via per tornare alla normalità l'avevano trovata proprio quelli che si ciucciano i nostri soldi,i politici.
"Immunità di gregge quando raggiungeremo il 70% dei vaccinati. Si tornerà alla vita di prima"

Ora siamo arrivati al 70% ma guarda un pò,non basta più,ora serve l'80%.
L'80% dei vaccinati si raggiungerà a metà/fine settembre ma guarda un pò....a 1/2 settimane dalla meta,iniziano ad avere fretta e l'80% non basta più, vogliono inserire l'obbligo vaccinale.

Però continua ad essere tutto normale,no ?
Nessuno che si faccia una domanda. O i pochi che ci provano vengono subito tacciati come no vax,terrapattisti,fascistih,nazistih


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non capisco comunque. Renderlo obbligatorio è una porcata, sono il primo a dirlo eh... Ma qua si leggono tantissime lamentele, ma nessuno che indichi una via di uscita diversa dai vaccini.
> Tutti che vogliono tornare alla normalità, ma tutti che fanno polemica. Le mascherine non vanno bene, i vaccini non vanno bene, i tamponi nemmeno etc etc. Insomma non va bene, niente ma si pretende che per magia si torni alla vita di prima.
> 
> Se oggi mi dicessero: Se firmi l'obbligo vaccinale, da domani tornerai alla vita normale, come era pre Covid, io firmerei seduta stante.


La vita di prima NON TORNERA' MAI PIU'.
Potrai pure imbottirti di vaccini ma prendi coscienza del fatto che ormai NON si tornerà più indietro!
Non riavrai MAI più le tue libertà come era prima e tutto sarà condizionato a loro piacimento.
No lo accetti? Non lo capisci? Amen.
Tanto è così e sarà così e ve ne renderete conto quando ci sarete dentro fino al collo!
Anzi molti neanche in quel momento avranno la consapevolezza e luciudità mentale per accettare la realtà...!


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se diventa obbligatorio non puoi sottrarti


Si, certo. Se non lo fai (ma aspetto di vedere la conversione in legge) ci sarà una sanzione amministrativa.


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mica tanto....in teoria potrebbero venire i carabinieri a casa tua e obbligarti a farlo pena l'arresto. Poi non lo faranno, ma potrebbero usare misure altrettanto estreme che estrometterebbo le persone dal vivere sociale...es. mancato rinnovo dei documenti (patente, tessera sanitaria, carta di identità).


Non diciamo sciocchezze.


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma no.
> Non sará obbligatorio vaccianarsi.
> Sará progressivamente esteso il Green Pass obbligatorio a sempre piú professioni é solo in alcuni casi particolari messo l’obbligo vaccinale.
> 
> ...


Esatto, infatti si chiama "ricatto"


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non capisco comunque. Renderlo obbligatorio è una porcata, sono il primo a dirlo eh... Ma qua si leggono tantissime lamentele, ma nessuno che indichi una via di uscita diversa dai vaccini.
> Tutti che vogliono tornare alla normalità, ma tutti che fanno polemica. Le mascherine non vanno bene, i vaccini non vanno bene, i tamponi nemmeno etc etc. Insomma non va bene, niente ma si pretende che per magia si torni alla vita di prima.
> 
> Se oggi mi dicessero: Se firmi l'obbligo vaccinale, da domani tornerai alla vita normale, come era pre Covid, io firmerei seduta stante.


La via di uscita sarebbe la vita, non essendoci più emergenza sanitaria. Ma la vita come prima, evidentemente, non è in programma (senza scomodare l'Australia).


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda che la via per tornare alla normalità l'avevano trovata proprio quelli che si ciucciano i nostri soldi,i politici.
> "Immunità di gregge quando raggiungeremo il 70% dei vaccinati. Si tornerà alla vita di prima"
> 
> Ora siamo arrivati al 70% ma guarda un pò,non basta più,ora serve l'80%.
> ...


Vedrai che arriveranno a dire che anche la terza dose non sarà sufficiente perchè persiste una percentuale di non vaccinati, che inficia l'efficacia del vaccino sui vaccinati per mancato raggiungimento della immunità del 100% delle pecore!
Metteranno così ancora più contro chi si sottopone al trattamento genico nella vana sperasnza di rincorrere libertà ormai andate andate in soffitta e chi invece cerca di capire e si rifiuta di essere strumento nelle mani interessate di speculatori della finanza ed ora anche della salute della gente!
Dividi et impera.


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non ci saranno sanzioni pecuniarie, ma limitazioni gravi alla vita quotidiana:
> divieto di entrare in qualsiasi luogo pubblico (compresi supermercati e comuni)
> divieto di salire su mezzi pubblici
> le aziende potranno essere autorizzate a lasciare a casa i dipendenti non vaccinati
> ...





evideon ha scritto:


> E' inutile...


Mamma mia


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Senza usare la forza (cit.)
> Come se esistesse solo la forza di tipo fisico.


Bravissimo! Quello che stanno facendo a tutti noi è di una violenza tale da superare qualsiasi pestaggio fisico!
E' una tortura lenta, uno stillicidio continuo, un'ggressione al corpo ed alla mente delle persone a 360° e H24!
Sono aumentati i suicidi a dismisura ma ovviamente non se ne parla, perchè ormai si muore solo di covid!


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non diciamo sciocchezze.


Prego???? Esattamente quali sciocchezze???? Perchè adesso vuoi venirmi a dire che se lo Stato decide di mettere una cosa obbligatoria a tutela della salute pubblica non può prevede come pena (oltre alla sanzione amministrativa che sarà elevata) la pena dell'arresto????


----------



## Masanijey (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Bravissimo! Quello che stanno facendo a tutti noi è di una violenza tale da superare qualsiasi pestaggio fisico!
> E' una tortura lenta, uno stillicidio continuo, un'ggressione al corpo ed alla mente delle persone a 360° e H24!
> Sono aumentati i suicidi a dismisura ma ovviamente non se ne parla, perchè ormai si muore solo di covid!


Amico, sei sicuro che siano i "non illuminati" ad aver perso lucidità?


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Rabbrividisco a leggere certe cose.. e ancora più a pensare con che leggerezza possiate accettare certe idee


L’esperimento di Milgram parla chiaro


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Senza usare la forza (cit.)
> Come se esistesse solo la forza di tipo fisico.


Quando mia figlia fa i capricci perché non vuole lavarsi i denti, le dico che se non li lava resta senza denti. Sono un violento perché non le faccio ogni volta una lectio magistralis su batteri, placca, tartaro e carie? Può darsi. Ma la corretta igiene dentale è l’unico modo per mantenere i denti e la bocca in buona salute e ritengo che, vista la sua tenera età, mia figlia non abbia gli strumenti per comprenderne l’importanza dal punto di vista medico-scientifico(se li avesse, non farebbe i capricci).
Speriamo non mi segnali al telefono azzurro.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”


Prossimo step: bullismo consentito verso i bambini non vaccinati


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Prego???? Esattamente quali sciocchezze???? Perchè adesso vuoi venirmi a dire che se lo Stato decide di mettere una cosa obbligatoria a tutela della salute pubblica non può prevede come pena (oltre alla sanzione amministrativa che sarà elevata) la pena dell'arresto????


Ah beh, se è per quello possono anche introdurre la pena di morte!
Attualmente, se non vaccini i figli oltre a non poterli iscrivere a scuola paghi una sanzione da 100 a 500 euro.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non capisco comunque. Renderlo obbligatorio è una porcata, sono il primo a dirlo eh... Ma qua si leggono tantissime lamentele, ma nessuno che indichi una via di uscita diversa dai vaccini.
> Tutti che vogliono tornare alla normalità, ma tutti che fanno polemica. Le mascherine non vanno bene, i vaccini non vanno bene, i tamponi nemmeno etc etc. Insomma non va bene, niente ma si pretende che per magia si torni alla vita di prima.
> 
> Se oggi mi dicessero: Se firmi l'obbligo vaccinale, da domani tornerai alla vita normale, come era pre Covid, io firmerei seduta stante.


Si naviga chiaramente a vista. Io sarei per lockdown temporanei, chiusura perenne delle frontiere con controllo di chi viene e nel mentre sostegno dello stato a chi è chiuso e poi riapertura nei momenti più prolifici a livello economico come la primavera e l'estate.


----------



## GP7 (3 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando mia figlia fa i capricci perché non vuole lavarsi i denti, le dico che se non li lava resta senza denti. Sono un violento perché non le faccio ogni volta una lectio magistralis su batteri, placca, tartaro e carie? Può darsi. Ma la corretta igiene dentale è l’unico modo per mantenere i denti e la bocca in buona salute e ritengo che, vista la sua tenera età, mia figlia non abbia gli strumenti per comprenderne l’importanza dal punto di vista medico-scientifico(se li avesse, non farebbe i capricci).
> Speriamo non mi segnali al telefono azzurro.



Ma le fai firmare il consenso informato prima di farle lavare i denti? 
Chiaramente la mia è una provocazione, ma mi sembra altrettanto il tuo ultimo messaggio se seriamente stiamo facendo questo paragone.. Ma non c'è problema, è giusto che ognuno abbia la sua opinione in merito.


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se è per quello possono anche introdurre la pena di morte!
> Attualmente, se non vaccini i figli oltre a non poterli iscrivere a scuola paghi una sanzione da 100 a 500 euro.


Si ma non è proprio la stessa cosa, quel vaccino obbligatorio riguarda solo una parte della popolazione (i bambini) e comunque c'è come pena una sorta di estromissione dal vivere sociale (non puoi andare a scuola con gli altri). L'eventuale obbligatorietà di questo vaccino riguarderebbe tutta la popolazione over 12 (e non è escluso in futuro anche under 12). Quindi le pene è molto probabile saranno più severe, tipo la sospensione dal luogo di lavoro senza stipendio come già per i medici e gli insegnanti senza green pass (che però non hanno obbligo di vaccino). E' ovvio che quelle che ho scritto io sono pene estreme, ma visto l'andazzo delle scelte che stanno facendo non mi stupirei particolarmente se adottassero pene estreme.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Investissero tutto quello che hanno investito finora e ancora più nella ricerca della cura. O per lo meno non boicottassero gli scienziati che ad una cura stanno lavorando.


Appunto. Cioè se è sbucato il vaccino, ci sarà anche una cura. Basta diffondere il pensiero che chi prende il covid muore al 100%, come ha detto Draghi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando mia figlia fa i capricci perché non vuole lavarsi i denti, le dico che se non li lava resta senza denti. Sono un violento perché non le faccio ogni volta una lectio magistralis su batteri, placca, tartaro e carie? Può darsi. Ma la corretta igiene dentale è l’unico modo per mantenere i denti e la bocca in buona salute e ritengo che, vista la sua tenera età, mia figlia non abbia gli strumenti per comprenderne l’importanza dal punto di vista medico-scientifico(se li avesse, non farebbe i capricci).
> Speriamo non mi segnali al telefono azzurro.


Direi che il paragone calza a pennello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

Ma se questo obbligo vaccinale l'avesse imposto un Salvini premier,in quanti (di quelli che esultano e auspicano il manganello) ora parlerebbero di dittatura fascista ?

Tutta questa storia mi ricorda un pò l'inizio della pandemia in Italia.

Quando Salvini disse "chiudiamo i voli con la Cina" , ci fu un'ondata di sdegno e critiche senza fine "fascistah razzistah" , con tanto di stupide iniziative come "abbraccia un cinese".
Dopo qualche settimana Conte-Speranza chiusero i voli diretti con la Cina e...nessuno disse nulla.

E ora è uguale,Draghi,il santone del governo italiano,si permette di dire ,in conferenza stampa,che o ti vaccini o *****. Silenzio.
Ora impone (o dovrebbe tentare di imporre) il vaccino obbligatorio e ancora silenzio.

Aaaaah,la politica e i suoi tifosi


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2021)

Ricordate comunque cosa vi dicevo a maggio?
Che dopo la "tregua" estiva (infatti full zona bianca tranne gli amici siciliani che casualmente sono quelli che vaccinano meno soprattutto gli anziani), il green pass sarebbe rimasto e pian piano esteso a sempre più attività fino al punto (che arriverà, statene certi) che sarà una discriminante fondamentale per lavorare.
Il che significa che ad un certo punto (per me 2-3 mesi massimo) se vorrete lavorare senza vaccinarvi dovrete pagarvi il tampone ogni due giorni di tasca vostra, altrimenti il datore di lavoro potrà non farvi entrare e di conseguenza licenziarvi per giusta causa.
E questo non è "fascismo", è semplicemente l'unico modo per spingere una popolazione riottosa a fare la scelta scientificamente migliore.
E la scienza non è democratica, non si basa su blog e santoni, ma su fatti reali e dati, dati, dati.
Io tendo a credere che saranno in pochissimi coloro che saranno disposti a spendere diverse decine di euro ogni due giorni per farsi un tampone, si tratta alla fine di 15 euro minimi a prezzo calmierato (ma in molte farmacie non li hanno e devi pagarli anche 30 euro se non di più).
Moltiplicate per 15 e avrete il prezzo per non vaccinarvi: 225 euro al mese al minimo, probabilmente più di 300.

Fate la vostra scelta!


----------



## GP7 (3 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricordate comunque cosa vi dicevo a maggio?
> Che dopo la "tregua" estiva (infatti full zona bianca tranne gli amici siciliani che casualmente sono quelli che vaccinano meno soprattutto gli anziani), il green pass sarebbe rimasto e pian piano esteso a sempre più attività fino al punto (che arriverà, statene certi) che sarà una discriminante fondamentale per lavorare.
> Il che significa che ad un certo punto (per me 2-3 mesi massimo) se vorrete lavorare senza vaccinarvi dovrete pagarvi il tampone ogni due giorni di tasca vostra, altrimenti il datore di lavoro potrà non farvi entrare e di conseguenza licenziarvi per giusta causa.
> E questo non è "fascismo", è semplicemente l'unico modo per spingere una popolazione riottosa a fare la scelta scientificamente migliore.
> ...


fixed


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> fixed


Beh, di fatto la scelta è libera.
Anche scegliere di attraversare un ponte tra due montagne o scendere da una e scalare l'altra è una scelta libera.
Non tutte le scelte comportano uguali conseguenze, la scelta di non vaccinarsi è una scelta che diventerà sempre più "costosa" di giorno in giorno, tutto qua


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io tendo a credere che saranno in pochissimi coloro che saranno disposti a spendere diverse decine di euro ogni due giorni per farsi un tampone, si tratta alla fine di 15 euro minimi a prezzo calmierato (ma in molte farmacie non li hanno e devi pagarli anche 30 euro se non di più).
> Moltiplicate per 15 e avrete il prezzo per non vaccinarvi: 225 euro al mese al minimo, probabilmente più di 300.
> 
> Fate la vostra scelta!


225 euro al mese ?
Caspita,con tutti quei soldi compri direttamente l'esenzione dal medico


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Settembre 2021)

Ma quanto vi eccitate quando l'uomo al comando usa il pugno duro? Fascisti nel cuore. Le dinamiche applicate al Covid verranno riproposte in futuro, per qualsiasi cosa. Ma un po' di orgoglio libertario? Questo stato padre padrone mi fa schifo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Settembre 2021)

Ormai il vaccino o i green Pass per i NO-TUTTO sono diventati non tanto un presidio sanitario, ma l'emblema di appartenere o meno alla società globalizzata o meno.

Visto che è un provvedimento imposto dall'alto in funzione di un ipotetico (per loro) bene collettivo che non tiene in conto di chi non lo ritiene, a livello individuale, un provvedimento di benessere , si configura come perfetto simbolo di questo mondo nel quale le decisioni economiche, di relazioni internazionali, migratorie, configurano un mondo che viene spacciato come migliore (e sicuramente per molti derelitti ed emarginati e per molti "privilegiati" lo è), ma che molti percepiscono estraneo e affatto migliore, almeno a livello personale.

Da qui usare la battaglia al vaccino come battaglia contro i "poteri forti", ma secondo me è una posizione totalmente errata; il vaccino con tutti i dubbi i contro e i casi particolari, è l'unica via per uscire come collettività d questo incubo e tornare ad una vita quanto più simile a quella precedente.

E' una battaglia sbagliata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma quanto vi eccitate quando l'uomo al comando usa il pugno duro? Fascisti nel cuore. Le dinamiche applicate al Covid verranno riproposte in futuro, per qualsiasi cosa. Ma un po' di orgoglio libertario? Questo stato padre padrone mi fa schifo.


Ora fai triggerare metà forum, ma come non sono i Comunistihhh!!11!! al potere che impongono un regime sanitario ? ma se parli di Pugno duro Fascista qualquadra non cosa.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricordate comunque cosa vi dicevo a maggio?
> Che dopo la "tregua" estiva (infatti full zona bianca tranne gli amici siciliani che casualmente sono quelli che vaccinano meno soprattutto gli anziani), il green pass sarebbe rimasto e pian piano esteso a sempre più attività fino al punto (che arriverà, statene certi) che sarà una discriminante fondamentale per lavorare.
> Il che significa che ad un certo punto (per me 2-3 mesi massimo) se vorrete lavorare senza vaccinarvi dovrete pagarvi il tampone ogni due giorni di tasca vostra, altrimenti il datore di lavoro potrà non farvi entrare e di conseguenza licenziarvi per giusta causa.
> E questo non è "fascismo", è semplicemente l'unico modo per spingere una popolazione riottosa a fare la scelta scientificamente migliore.
> ...


1: la scienza non è democratica. FALSO. 
la scienza si basa e sviluppa dove c'è democrazia e libertà di ricerca. non mi sembra questo il nostro caso.
la medicina NON è una scienza esatta, come la matematica, per il semplice fatto che l'essere umano è qualcosa di molto piu complesso di un numero.

2. si basa su fatti reali e dati, dati, dati.
fai un confronto tra contagi nell'estate 2020 e 2021. ( vogliamo parlare di israele ? )
ti ricordo che "dati" equivale a sperimentazione. sulla pelle delle persone, che devono per cui essere libere di scegliere. non obbligate/ricattate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> 1:* la scienza non è democratica. FALSO.*
> la scienza si basa e sviluppa dove c'è democrazia e libertà di ricerca. non mi sembra questo il nostro caso.
> la medicina NON è una scienza esatta, come la matematica, per il semplice fatto che l'essere umano è qualcosa di molto piu complesso di un numero.
> 
> ...


1) La scienza non è democratica nel senso che non si può dirsi in disaccordo, ma bisogna confutare una tesi che non si condivide con uno studio che la "sbugiardi" con review peer to peer.
Non basta urlare al complotto e a big pharma.

2) Il confronto tra estate 2020 e 2021 e scorretto e capzioso, e lo sai anche tu.
Meno tamponi, una nazione che si affaccia alla stagione estiva dopo più di 2 mesi di lockdown vero e totale e soprattutto una variante, la delta, che è 4-5 volte più contagiosa del ceppo originale diffuso nell'estate 2020 e che porta ad una carica virale tale da raddoppiare il rischio di ospedalizzazione (è uscito uno studio interessante a riguardo un paio di giorni fa).


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ora fai triggerare metà forum, ma come non sono i Comunistihhh!!11!! al potere che impongono un regime sanitario ? ma se parli di Pugno duro Fascista qualquadra non cosa.


Per parlare di fascismo non bisogna per forza indossare i lustrini neri e la camicia abbinata. Il fascismo è un atteggiamento, non un partito. Quello che lo Stato fa crea un precedente, se lo fa una volta lo può fare per sempre. Checché se ne dica, il covid non è la peste e checché se ne dica, prendere il covid non equivale a morire (o vogliamo dire che in Italia ci sono stati quasi 2 milioni di morti? per favore...).
A voi piace che lo Stato abbia il potere di eliminare il diritto al lavoro qualora tu non abbia la punturina? Di eliminare il diritto alla scuola per soggetti che il covid lo superano come un bicchiere d'acqua? Ma che dite?
Se vi piace tutto questo e non notate nulla di anomale, contenti voi! Ma uno può anche vaccinarsi e pensare che in questo tempo di covid stiamo assistendo a uno stravolgimento democratico del paese, no? E' vietato?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> La vita di prima NON TORNERA' MAI PIU'.
> Potrai pure imbottirti di vaccini ma prendi coscienza del fatto che ormai NON si tornerà più indietro!
> Non riavrai MAI più le tue libertà come era prima e tutto sarà condizionato a loro piacimento.
> No lo accetti? Non lo capisci? Amen.
> ...



Mi stai prendendo per i fondelli o cosa? 
Io apparte le mascherine, son già tornato da un pezzo alla mia solita vita di prima. 

Si legge da non so quanto che non si tornerà mai più alla vita di prima, ma è una boiata che va di moda qua dentro e basta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi stai prendendo per i fondelli o cosa?
> Io apparte le mascherine, son già tornato da un pezzo alla mia solita vita di prima.
> 
> Si legge da non so quanto che non si tornerà mai più alla vita di prima, ma è una boiata che va di moda qua dentro e basta.


Tra 1 mese,1 mese e mezzo ne riparliamo.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi stai prendendo per i fondelli o cosa?
> Io apparte le mascherine, son già tornato da un pezzo alla mia solita vita di prima.
> 
> Si legge da non so quanto che non si tornerà mai più alla vita di prima, ma è una boiata che va di moda qua dentro e basta.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi stai prendendo per i fondelli o cosa?
> Io apparte le mascherine, son già tornato da un pezzo alla mia solita vita di prima.
> 
> Si legge da non so quanto che non si tornerà mai più alla vita di prima, ma è una boiata che va di moda qua dentro e basta.


Infatti la vita è normalissima, figurati, coi controlli per fare qualsiasi cosa, le mascherine al chiuso anche in bagno... e siamo in estate! In autunno si ride.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> La vita di prima NON TORNERA' MAI PIU'.
> Potrai pure imbottirti di vaccini ma prendi coscienza del fatto che ormai NON si tornerà più indietro!
> Non riavrai MAI più le tue libertà come era prima e tutto sarà condizionato a loro piacimento.
> No lo accetti? Non lo capisci? Amen.
> ...


La madonna!

Moriremo tutti!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Infatti la vita è normalissima, figurati, coi controlli per fare qualsiasi cosa, le mascherine al chiuso anche in bagno... e siamo in estate! In autunno si ride.



Quali controlli? 
Oltretutto fai finta di non leggere? Ho scritto "tranne per la mascherina" la MIA vita è tornata come prima. Poi se a voi piace fare polemica e farvi i tagli sui polsi, il discorso è diverso e riguarda solo voi. 

Ad oggi entro in palestra senza mascherina, non firmo niente, mi alleno, mi lavo e via. Entro nel bar con la mascherina, la tolgo al tavolo e via. Al lavoro la tengo un po' si è un po' no. All'aperto non la metto mai. 

L'unica differenza che ho rispetto a prima è la mascherina e la cosa vale per tutti. Ma mi rendo conto che non tutti si accorgono di questa cosa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma quanto vi eccitate quando l'uomo al comando usa il pugno duro? *Nazisti* nel cuore. Le dinamiche applicate al Covid verranno riproposte in futuro, per qualsiasi cosa. Ma un po' di orgoglio libertario? Questo stato padre padrone mi fa schifo.


Così suona meglio


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quali controlli?
> Oltretutto fai finta di non leggere? Ho scritto "tranne per la mascherina" la MIA vita è tornata come prima. Poi se a voi piace fare polemica e farvi i tagli sui polsi, il discorso è diverso e riguarda solo voi.
> 
> Ad oggi entro in palestra senza mascherina, non firmo niente, mi alleno, mi lavo e via. Entro nel bar con la mascherina, la tolgo al tavolo e via. Al lavoro la tengo un po' si è un po' no. All'aperto non la metto mai.
> ...


Tra un mesetto, anche meno vedremo se sarà così, ma da questi suiformi non mi aspetto nulla di buono


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Settembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi stai prendendo per i fondelli o cosa?
> Io apparte le mascherine, son già tornato da un pezzo alla mia solita vita di prima.
> 
> Si legge da non so quanto che non si tornerà mai più alla vita di prima, ma è una boiata che va di moda qua dentro e basta.


Sarà..... Ma io che sono appena tornato dagli UK.... per tornare.... mi hanno infilato un bastoncino in gola e nel naso prima di partire, per farlo, ho dovuto interrompere la mia attività e recarmi in un laboratorio in UK, cosa che potevo fare non prima di 48 h dalla partenza (altrimenti non valeva) ma non a meno di 24h (altrimenti non mi davano il risultato). Per poter salire sull'aereo ho dovuto indossare una mascherina per tutto il viaggio. All'arrivo ho dovuto recarmi immediatamente a casa senza poter utilizzare i mezzi pubblici e li sono dovuto rimanere per 5 giorni, terminati i quali m hanno infilato nuovamente un bastoncino nel naso e il sesto giorno sono risorto.

Mia madre invece continua con la sua vita normale, senza grossi cambiamenti.

Non tutti possono tornare alla normalità se questa cosa non finisce.


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma non è proprio la stessa cosa, quel vaccino obbligatorio riguarda solo una parte della popolazione (i bambini) e comunque c'è come pena una sorta di estromissione dal vivere sociale (non puoi andare a scuola con gli altri). L'eventuale obbligatorietà di questo vaccino riguarderebbe tutta la popolazione over 12 (e non è escluso in futuro anche under 12). Quindi le pene è molto probabile saranno più severe, tipo la sospensione dal luogo di lavoro senza stipendio come già per i medici e gli insegnanti senza green pass (che però non hanno obbligo di vaccino). E' ovvio che quelle che ho scritto io sono pene estreme, ma visto l'andazzo delle scelte che stanno facendo non mi stupirei particolarmente se adottassero pene estreme.


Su questo siamo d'accordo, anch'io non mi stupirei di nulla.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sarà..... Ma io che sono appena tornato dagli UK.... per tornare.... mi hanno infilato un bastoncino in gola e nel naso prima di partire, per farlo, ho dovuto interrompere la mia attività e recarmi in un laboratorio in UK, cosa che potevo fare non prima di 48 h dalla partenza (altrimenti non valeva) ma non a meno di 24h (altrimenti non mi davano il risultato). Per poter salire sull'aereo ho dovuto indossare una mascherina per tutto il viaggio. All'arrivo ho dovuto recarmi immediatamente a casa senza poter utilizzare i mezzi pubblici e li sono dovuto rimanere per 5 giorni, terminati i quali m hanno infilato nuovamente un bastoncino nel naso e il sesto giorno sono risorto.
> 
> Mia madre invece continua con la sua vita normale, senza grossi cambiamenti.
> 
> Non tutti possono tornare alla normalità se questa cosa non finisce.



Infatti io ho parlato della MIA vita. 
Per quelli come te è ovvio che sia tutto diverso. Ma io sono riuscito ad andare al mare senza sbattimenti etc etc etc. 
A me sto governo sta sulle palle, manco lo volevo fare il vaccino, ma non c'era un opzione b. 
L'unica opzione che ci hanno dato è il vaccino, e lamentarsi sul forum del Milan non farà comparire magicamente un opzione b. 
Io mi sono adeguato per avere meno rotture di palle. Ma non è l'unica cosa su cui mi sono adeguato. 

Sono appassionato di motori ed auto sportive e a meno che una persona non sia molto benestante, in Italia è follia prendere un auto che non abbia valore storico sopra i 252CV perché da quella soglia in avanti si paga il superbollo e sono mazzate clamorose. 
Mi piacerebbe una Golf R o una S3 ma non posso prenderla per il superbollo, mi sono adeguato di conseguenza e mi son preso una macchina di valore storico, che vale più delle sopracitate, ma comunque sia mi son dovuto adeguare.


----------



## vota DC (3 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ricordate comunque cosa vi dicevo a maggio?
> Che dopo la "tregua" estiva (infatti full zona bianca tranne gli amici siciliani che casualmente sono quelli che vaccinano meno soprattutto gli anziani), il green pass sarebbe rimasto e pian piano esteso a sempre più attività fino al punto (che arriverà, statene certi) che sarà una discriminante fondamentale per lavorare.
> Il che significa che ad un certo punto (per me 2-3 mesi massimo) se vorrete lavorare senza vaccinarvi dovrete pagarvi il tampone ogni due giorni di tasca vostra, altrimenti il datore di lavoro potrà non farvi entrare e di conseguenza licenziarvi per giusta causa.
> E questo non è "fascismo", è semplicemente l'unico modo per spingere una popolazione riottosa a fare la scelta scientificamente migliore.
> ...


Ma appunto pochissimi sono i no vax. Tra quarantamila e centomila, tutti multimilionari con le spalle coperte con i figli che studiano a casa con insegnanti privati (provate a farlo voi e vediamo quanto stanno per mandarvi i carabinieri). Dopo il flop delle manifestazioni dovrebbe essere evidente che non esiste nessun movimento antivaccinista popolare ma si tratta solo di un governo incapace di vaccinare che con GP ha pure fornito un alibi per gli antivaccinisti.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 1) La scienza non è democratica nel senso che non si può dirsi in disaccordo, ma bisogna confutare una tesi che non si condivide con uno studio che la "sbugiardi" con review peer to peer.
> Non basta urlare al complotto e a big pharma.
> 
> 2) Il confronto tra estate 2020 e 2021 e scorretto e capzioso, e lo sai anche tu.
> Meno tamponi, una nazione che si affaccia alla stagione estiva dopo più di 2 mesi di lockdown vero e totale e soprattutto una variante, la delta, che è 4-5 volte più contagiosa del ceppo originale diffuso nell'estate 2020 e che porta ad una carica virale tale da raddoppiare il rischio di ospedalizzazione (è uscito uno studio interessante a riguardo un paio di giorni fa).


1) La scienza non è democratica nel senso che non si può dirsi in disaccordo
RIPETO: non stiamo parlando di numeri, ed ogni essere umano è a sè. per cui esistono fasi di sperimentazione. come quella che stiamo vivendo. ognuno deve essere libero di decidere se vuole fare da cavia o meno ad un medicinale.
non entriamo nel merito della ricerca ( che devono essere per forza di cose indipendenti, e non finanziate dai soliti noti ... ), ne ho sbugiardate già piu di un paio negli ultimi mesi.

2) il confronto non sarà definitivo ma dà una idea. le varianti, come già diceva qualcuno nel 2020, vengono diffuse maggiormente dai vaccinati, per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Settembre 2021)

L'assenza di Milan si fa sentire eh ragazzi ?!


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> L'assenza di Milan si fa sentire eh ragazzi ?!


io nel mente mi sono prenotato i biglietti per milan atletico.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 1) La scienza non è democratica nel senso che non si può dirsi in disaccordo, ma bisogna confutare una tesi che non si condivide con uno studio che la "sbugiardi" con review peer to peer.
> Non basta urlare al complotto e a big pharma.
> 
> 2) Il confronto tra estate 2020 e 2021 e scorretto e capzioso, e lo sai anche tu.
> Meno tamponi, una nazione che si affaccia alla stagione estiva dopo più di 2 mesi di lockdown vero e totale e soprattutto una variante, la delta, che è 4-5 volte più contagiosa del ceppo originale diffuso nell'estate 2020 e che porta ad una carica virale tale da raddoppiare il rischio di ospedalizzazione (è uscito uno studio interessante a riguardo un paio di giorni fa).


Le varianti si generano con le vaccinazioni di massa. Questo è l'abc della virologia. Il virus è più veloce di qualsiasi vaccino o presunto tale. Più vaccini e più il virus per sopravvivere si modificherà. Ma è proprio questo quel che si vuole. Varianti su varianti, vaccini su vaccini, anzi sieri genici su sieri genici. È il più grosso business che l'uomo abbia mai conosciuto nella sua storia. La salute umana.
Ma tutto questo è solo strumentale per l'ottenimento di ben altri scopi. 
Questo è solo un passaggio intermedio. Ma vedrai. Tempo al tempo...


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> 1: la scienza non è democratica. FALSO.
> la scienza si basa e sviluppa dove c'è democrazia e libertà di ricerca. non mi sembra questo il nostro caso.
> la medicina NON è una scienza esatta, come la matematica, per il semplice fatto che l'essere umano è qualcosa di molto piu complesso di un numero.
> 
> ...


Parliamone di Israele, perchè se è vero che sono vaccinati in tanti, è anche vero che la seconda dose a tanti è stata fatta non rispettando i termini di tempo previsti. Questo perchè, visto il numero non elevato di vaccini, hanno deciso di dare il prima possibile la prima dose a più persone possibili ( lo stesso anche in Inghilterra). Questa scelta, perchè di scelta di tratta e non di efficacia del vaccino, probabilmente non si è rivelata giusta.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Parliamone di Israele, perchè se è vero che sono vaccinati in tanti, è anche vero che la seconda dose a tanti è stata fatta non rispettando i termini di tempo previsti. Questo perchè, visto il numero non elevato di vaccini, hanno deciso di dare il prima possibile la prima dose a più persone possibili ( lo stesso anche in Inghilterra). Questa scelta, perchè di scelta di tratta e non di efficacia del vaccino, probabilmente non si è rivelata giusta.


in Israele sono state ricoverate persone con terza dose. quindi si, si tratta di efficacia del vaccino, senza escludere le possibili reazioni avverse dopo tutte queste dosi, che non sono propriamente acqua di Lourdes.
quindi non mi sembra la cosa piu sensata ed intelligente vaccinare ogni 3 mesi 7 miliardi di persone per sempre.
tornando in topic, ognuno deve essere libero di decidere il trattamento sanitario per sè, come stabilito dalla costituzione in primis, dal trattato di norimberga e dai soliti conosciuti trattati internazionali.


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Settembre 2021)

Non è bello costringere una persona a far qualcosa che non vuole fare, anche se è per il suo bene. 
Però mi metto nei panni dello Stato: ho un problema epocale che minaccia gravemente l'economia del paese. Il CTS mi conferma l'esistenza di un mezzo che può ridurre di molto la minaccia. Ci rinuncio pur di assecondare tutte le voci, inclusi maniaci di Facebook e gruppi telegram vari? 
No. Non è logico. Pago un piccolo prezzo e pazienza; più di qualcuno perderà del tutto la brocca, sentendosi accerchiato e impazzendo in forma definitiva. Ma in cambio di qualche arresto, multa e tso salvo il resto del paese. 

Personalmente continuo a sostenere che la colpa resti dello stesso Stato, incapace di comunicare meglio ai suoi cittadini "ragazzi, dobbiamo farci un vaccino, ci vogliono 10 minuti. Guardate le tabelle e rendetevi conto voi stessi se ha senso farlo oppure no". 

Invece la TV è inondata di singole figure, a volte neanche mediche (filosofi, economisti, giornalisti (???))


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non è bello costringere una persona a far qualcosa che non vuole fare, anche se è per il suo bene.
> Però mi metto nei panni dello Stato: ho un problema epocale che minaccia gravemente l'economia del paese. Il CTS mi conferma l'esistenza di un mezzo che può ridurre di molto la minaccia. Ci rinuncio pur di assecondare tutte le voci, inclusi maniaci di Facebook e gruppi telegram vari?
> No. Non è logico. Pago un piccolo prezzo e pazienza; più di qualcuno perderà del tutto la brocca, sentendosi accerchiato e impazzendo in forma definitiva. Ma in cambio di qualche arresto, multa e tso salvo il resto del paese.
> 
> ...


Personalmente continuo a sostenere che la colpa resti dello stesso Stato, incapace di comunicare meglio ai suoi cittadini "ragazzi, dobbiamo farci un vaccino, ci vogliono 10 minuti. Guardate le tabelle e rendetevi conto voi stessi se ha senso farlo oppure no".

no, non ha senso.


----------



## Masanijey (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Le varianti sibgenerano con le vaccinazioni di massa. *Questo è l'abc della virologia.* Il virus è più veloce di qualsiasi vaccino o presunto tale. Più vaccini e più il virus per sopravvivere si modificherà. Ma è proprio questo quel che si vuole. Varianti su varianti, vaccini su vaccini, anzi sieri genici su sieri genici. È il più grosso business che l'uomo abbia mai conosciuto nella sua storia. La salute umana.
> Ma tutto questo è solo strumentale per l'ottenimento di ben altri scopi.
> Questo è solo un passaggio intermedio. Ma vedrai. Tempo al tempo...


E' l'ABC delle fake news, responsabili (le fake news) di tutto questo macello e basi sulle quali si poggiano tutte le motivazioni dei sostenitori di questa assurda lotta nella direzione sbagliata.


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non è bello costringere una persona a far qualcosa che non vuole fare, anche se è per il suo bene.
> Però mi metto nei panni dello Stato: ho un problema epocale che minaccia gravemente l'economia del paese. Il CTS mi conferma l'esistenza di un mezzo che può ridurre di molto la minaccia. Ci rinuncio pur di assecondare tutte le voci, inclusi maniaci di Facebook e gruppi telegram vari?
> No. Non è logico. Pago un piccolo prezzo e pazienza; più di qualcuno perderà del tutto la brocca, sentendosi accerchiato e impazzendo in forma definitiva. Ma in cambio di qualche arresto, multa e tso salvo il resto del paese.
> 
> ...


Un virus artificiale che per alcuni passa come un leggero mal di testa.
Mi sembra giusto.
I vecchi che volevano accoppare li hanno già accoppati, il resto crepa perché vittima della situazione, come sempre.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

.

No link.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Non è bello costringere una persona a far qualcosa che non vuole fare, anche se è per il suo bene.
> Però mi metto nei panni dello Stato: ho un problema epocale che minaccia gravemente l'economia del paese. Il CTS mi conferma l'esistenza di un mezzo che può ridurre di molto la minaccia. Ci rinuncio pur di assecondare tutte le voci, inclusi maniaci di Facebook e gruppi telegram vari?
> No. Non è logico. Pago un piccolo prezzo e pazienza; più di qualcuno perderà del tutto la brocca, sentendosi accerchiato e impazzendo in forma definitiva. Ma in cambio di qualche arresto, multa e tso salvo il resto del paese.
> 
> ...


Guardi dalla prospettiva sbagliata.
Il problema epocale lo dovevano risolvere riuscendo a far vaccinare il 70% della popolazione italiana vaccinabile.
Arcuri è stato fatto fuori anche per questo,perchè con i ritmi compassati delle vaccinazioni non si sarebbe mai arrivati all'obiettivo,se non con mesi,mesi e altri mesi di ritardo.

E ripeto,non è che questo dato l'hanno tirato fuori i no vax e complottisti vari,ma l'ha tirato fuori lo stesso stato.
Lo stesso stato che diceva che in Italia non c'era motivo di preoccuparsi perchè avevamo gli ospedali migliori d'europa e che il covid non ci avrebbe fatto un baffo.

E lo stesso stato che per far raggiungere il 70%,,ha ripetutamente minacciato e ricattato gli italiani.

E ancora...
Se dopo aver garantito quel dato del 70% te lo rimangi aumentandolo fino all'80% della popolazione...qualcosa non torna.

E se quando al fatidico 80% mancano ormai pochi giorni e ti rimangi anche questo dato e arrivi a spingere per l'obbligo,allora è sicuro che qualcosa non torna e devi necessariamente farti qualche domanda.


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> in Israele sono state ricoverate persone con terza dose. quindi si, si tratta di efficacia del vaccino, senza escludere le possibili reazioni avverse dopo tutte queste dosi, che non sono propriamente acqua di Lourdes.
> quindi non mi sembra la cosa piu sensata ed intelligente vaccinare ogni 3 mesi 7 miliardi di persone per sempre.
> tornando in topic, ognuno deve essere libero di decidere il trattamento sanitario per sè, come stabilito dalla costituzione in primis, dal trattato di norimberga e dai soliti conosciuti trattati internazionali.


Ancora con sta storia "ognuno deve essere libero di decidere il trattamento sanitario per sè, come stabilito dalla costituzione in primis". No non è così è assolutamente costituzionale l'obbligo di vaccinazione. È così ormai da più di 30 anni con la sentenza della Corte Costituzionale n. 307 del 1990!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guardi dalla prospettiva sbagliata.
> Il problema epocale lo dovevano risolvere riuscendo a far vaccinare il 70% della popolazione italiana vaccinabile.
> Arcuri è stato fatto fuori anche per questo,perchè con i ritmi compassati delle vaccinazioni non si sarebbe mai arrivati all'obiettivo,se non con mesi,mesi e altri mesi di ritardo.
> 
> ...




Fantastici: "lo stato se lo rimangia"

Ma riuscite ogni tanto a connettervi al mondo reale? non c'è alcun pulsante da pigiare.
Non c'è mica Bill Gates alla scrivania con un software che gira su Windows 95 a gestire la pandemia.

Non è mica lo stato che decide che la soglia prima era al 70% e adesso al 80% e domani sarà magari al 99%
Per Dio, almeno l' ABC.

E' la nuova variante a dirlo, mica lo stato che si "rimangia la parola".

Al massimo, se vuoi stare sull' alternativo sono puoi dire che i cinesi rilasciano nuove release, se proprio vuoi essere ironico.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia "ognuno deve essere libero di decidere il trattamento sanitario per sè, come stabilito dalla costituzione in primis". No non è così è assolutamente costituzionale l'obbligo di vaccinazione. È così ormai da più di 30 anni con la sentenza della Corte Costituzionale n. 307 del 1990!


Articolo 32​La Repubblica tutela la salute come fondamentale diritto dell'individuo e interesse della collettività, e garantisce cure gratuite agli indigenti.
Nessuno può essere obbligato a un determinato trattamento sanitario se non per disposizione di legge. *La legge non può in nessun caso violare i limiti imposti dal rispetto della persona umana.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fantastici: "lo stato se lo rimangia"
> 
> Ma riuscite ogni tanto a connettervi al mondo reale? non c'è alcun pulsante da pigiare.
> Non c'è mica Bill Gates alla scrivania con un software che gira su Windows 95 a gestire la pandemia.
> ...



Se questo lo chiamate mondo reale... 
la variante delta ha alzato la soglia all'80% (e a questo dato si arriverà tra qualche giorno/settimana). Quindi ?

Per caso è saltata fuori qualche altra temibilissima variante pronta ad ucciderci tutti ?
Una variante tale da alzare la soglia dall'80% al 90-95 grazie all'obbligo ? Si o no ?


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Articolo 32​La Repubblica tutela la salute come fondamentale diritto dell'individuo e interesse della collettività, e garantisce cure gratuite agli indigenti.
> Nessuno può essere obbligato a un determinato trattamento sanitario se non per disposizione di legge. *La legge non può in nessun caso violare i limiti imposti dal rispetto della persona umana.*


E' un po' il discorso che si fa per l'eutanasia, non puoi obbligare le persone a tenerle in vita, non puoi obbligare le persone a ficcarsi dentro un po' di veleno perché lo 0,0000000000000001% di persone con età inferiore a 45 anni è crepato per coviddi + altro.
In molti non capiscono questa cosa.


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E' l'ABC delle fake news


Esatto. Basta avere un paio di rudimenti di biologia e di matematica/statistica per capire quanto sia illogica la tesi(che infatti neanche l’idolo dei no-vax Montagnier ha mai provato a dimostrare).

Le mutazioni sono errori nella replicazione che talvolta possono dare un vantaggio e vengono mantenuti. Più il virus circola, più trova organismi nei quali replicarsi, più lentamente l’organismo impiega a bloccarlo, più aumentano le replicazioni e, quindi, le probabilità di un errore/mutazione.
Il vaccino, pur non azzerandola, limita fortemente la circolazione tra un organismo e l’altro e, facendo intervenire tempestivamente il sistema immunitario, limita le replicazioni all’interno dello stesso organismo e, con esse, le probabilità di errori/mutazioni.

Come direbbe @pazzomania “è matematica”.


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ma le fai firmare il consenso informato prima di farle lavare i denti?
> Chiaramente la mia è una provocazione, ma mi sembra altrettanto il tuo ultimo messaggio se seriamente stiamo facendo questo paragone.. Ma non c'è problema, è giusto che ognuno abbia la sua opinione in merito.


Assolutamente non era una provocazione. Era un esempio per dire che se c’è un problema e una soluzione per risolverlo, l’autorità ha, non solo il diritto, ma anche il dovere di imporre più o meno direttamente l’applicazione della soluzione.

Sul discorso del consenso informato, direi anche basta… Per legge tutte le attività mediche con un qualche livello di invasività devono essere fatte col consenso informato dell’interessato e la firmetta serve per certificare che questo consenso è stato ottenuto(“verba volant, scripta manent”).
Se vieni operato e nella fase post-operatoria è consigliabile somministrarti eparina, gli operatori sono coperti dal consenso che tu hai firmato al momento del ricovero. Se quando ti dimettono devi continuare l’eparina, se sei in grado puoi fartela da solo senza firmare il consenso. Capisci da solo che la sostanza iniettata sia la stessa, cambia il fatto che nel primo caso siano terzi a iniettartela.

Per quanto riguarda mia figlia, è liberissima di denunciarmi perché non le faccio firmare il consenso per lavarsi i denti. Poi, però, non si lamentasse qualora le bambole e i giochini vari dovessero accidentalmente finire in discarica…


----------



## numero 3 (3 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Cioè se è sbucato il vaccino, ci sarà anche una cura. Basta diffondere il pensiero che chi prende il covid muore al 100%, come ha detto Draghi.


Ma è vero che per accedere al parlamento non è necessario il green pass?


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

Non dimenticate che un'arma in più contro il covid saranno le cure.
Ema prevede 5 cure in ottobre, vedremo che impatto avranno.

L'obiettivo è non intasare gli ospedali, se si riesce grazie alle cure ed il vaccino, 
ognuno sceglierà cosa è meglio per lui, tanto quanto avviene ogni anno per il vaccino anti influenzale.

A me spiace che si stia mischiando politica con sanità, 
il focus di ogni cittadino dovrebbe essere sulla propria salute, 
decidendo se temere di più un virus creato in laboratorio, o un vaccino creato in laboratorio.


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

Che significa che non possono fare una legge che preveda la vaccinazione obbligatoria da somministrare bendando e incatenando il soggetto nudo e a testa in giù durante l’esecuzione di un waterboarding.


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Le varianti si generano con le vaccinazioni di massa. Questo è l'abc della virologia. Il virus è più veloce di qualsiasi vaccino o presunto tale. Più vaccini e più il virus per sopravvivere si modificherà. Ma è proprio questo quel che si vuole. Varianti su varianti, vaccini su vaccini, anzi sieri genici su sieri genici. È il più grosso business che l'uomo abbia mai conosciuto nella sua storia. La salute umana.
> Ma tutto questo è solo strumentale per l'ottenimento di ben altri scopi.
> Questo è solo un passaggio intermedio. Ma vedrai. Tempo al tempo...



Un errore da non fare però è demonizzare le tecnologie e la scienza.
Come giustamente sottolinei tu, questi sono sieri genici, la preoccupazione è che sono recenti, è che è la prima applicazione a livello umano, 
ma se questa tecnologia ha successo, magari si potranno sviluppare parenti per contrastare il cancro o altre malattie, 
la scienza non fa fermata, il problema è chi poi ne fa uso.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che per accedere al parlamento non è necessario il green pass?


Giustamente,loro non ne hanno bisogno...anche il covid schifa determinati individui


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che significa che non possono fare una legge che preveda la vaccinazione obbligatoria da somministrare bendando e incatenando il soggetto nudo e a testa in giù durante l’esecuzione di un waterboarding.



In realtà nella costituzione c'è anche specificato che in caso di gravi epidemie che mettono in serio pericolo l'incolumità, il governo ha piena autorizzazione all'emissione di dpcm che vanno in contrasto con gli articoli della costituzione stessa.
Quello che sta accadendo, ed è per questo che i ricordi vengono respinti, 
prima i medici, poi i professori.. ecc ecc.

Per questa ragione.


----------



## zamp2010 (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non dimenticate che un'arma in più contro il covid saranno le cure.
> Ema prevede 5 cure in ottobre, vedremo che impatto avranno.
> 
> L'obiettivo è non intasare gli ospedali, se si riesce grazie alle cure ed il vaccino,
> ...


Quale sono le 5 cure? E quando saranno disponibili?


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E' l'ABC delle fake news, responsabili (le fake news) di tutto questo macello e basi sulle quali si poggiano tutte le motivazioni dei sostenitori di questa assurda lotta nella direzione sbagliata.


Ma sei serio o stai scherzando??

Ti elenco un pò di persone che secondo te elargiscono questa fake news:

- Michael I Levitt: premio Nobel medicina
- Luc Montagneir: premio Nobel medicina
- Tasuku Honjo: premio Nobel medicina
- Martin Kulldroff: premio Nobel in medicina
- Robert Malone: inventore sieri mRna e vaxxini DNA
- Didier Rault: numero uno dei virologi
- John Ioannidis: numero uno degli infettivivologi

Sono sufficientemente autorevoli secondo il tuo metro di giudizio o non ti vanno bene?

Le persone a cui dobbiamo dare seguito sono forse Burioni? Bassetti? Gasmann? Lucarell? Parenzio? Fedez e compagnia bella... ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> *Ma quanto vi eccitate quando l'uomo al comando usa il pugno duro? Fascisti nel cuore*. Le dinamiche applicate al Covid verranno riproposte in futuro, per qualsiasi cosa. Ma un po' di orgoglio libertario? Questo stato padre padrone mi fa schifo.


Prendo questo messaggio appunto per dimostrare l'assurdità delle posizioni contro i vaccini...tu dici che chi li vuole è fascista nel cuore perché vuole l'uomo col pugno duro..appunto, pensa che i sedicenti fascisti dell'estrema destra sono i primi della fila "contro-green pass"...

Penso basti questo per dimostrare il cortocircuito mediatico..purtroppo la colpa è della politica e a malincuore devo dire della politica di destra..Salvini e Meloi per puro opportunismo elettorale anziché schierarsi apertamente a favore dei provvedimenti giochicchiano a dire "si al vaccino" ma "no al green pass" tenendo il piede in due scarpe...

Purtroppo sarebbe bastato che tutta la politica avesse detto un si forte e chiaro e si sarebbero isolati i pochi veri no vax invece che coinvolgere in questa guerra milioni di indecisi che si lasciano influenzare


----------



## __king george__ (3 Settembre 2021)

finalmente è arrivata la soluzione per tutti i no vax!

la Corea del Nord sembra che rifiuti qualsiasi vaccino per il covid...trasferitevi la e non avrete piu problemi! 

sto scherzando amici..è solo una BATTUTA..tanto per sdrammatizzare 

(la notizia sulla Corea è vera però)


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Un errore da non fare però è demonizzare le tecnologie e la scienza.
> Come giustamente sottolinei tu, questi sono sieri genici, la preoccupazione è che sono recenti, è che è la prima applicazione a livello umano,
> ma se questa tecnologia ha successo, magari si potranno sviluppare parenti per contrastare il cancro o altre malattie,
> *la scienza non fa fermata*, il problema è chi poi ne fa uso.




E non vi viene in mente che noi stessi siamo parte di questa cosa? che in laboratorio cercano di controllare o superare la natura e per poterlo fare devono sperimentare, quale miglior test se non una bella pandemia artificiale? anche perché per questioni economicosociali la pandemia ha giovato e sta giovando a tanti, dalle multinazionali, alla politica (della chiacchiera), ai media, ai dottoroni, ai virologi di 'sto ca:::, agli esclusivi, agli evoluti, ai cattivi benpensanti sempre nel giusto e allineati, ai corrotti, agli incapaci, a quelli che usano la pandemia per nascondere le proprie malefatte e da corrotti usano la cattiveria della situazione o una specie simile, finta tale, per prendersela con gli altri (una cosa tipicamente italiana).
Erano vero i piani, the great reset, sono attuali, i tempi sono maturi e forse già arrivati, la scienza per poter andare avanti ha bisogno di superare sé stessa e quando lo fa distrugge, uccide, deve avere in mano dei dati e su quelli deve basarsi, i dati ci sono, i morti pure, le cavie anche, cosa manca? la cura? beh è alla base della ricerca anche se non così sicuro che si fermeranno lì, troppi interessi, saranno già attivi su altri virus per renderli sempre più letali o contagiosi, non a caso ci lavorano da sempre e non da un paio d'anni quando qualcuno andando in bagno ha dimenticato la provetta che poi è caduta, si è rotta ed ha bagnato un pipistrello cavia poi lasciato libero di tornare alla sua normale vita cinese.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> In realtà nella costituzione c'è anche specificato che in caso di gravi epidemie che mettono in serio pericolo l'incolumità, il governo ha piena autorizzazione all'emissione di dpcm che vanno in contrasto con gli articoli della costituzione stessa.
> Quello che sta accadendo, ed è per questo che i ricordi vengono respinti,
> prima i medici, poi i professori.. ecc ecc.
> 
> Per questa ragione.


Il problema è che NON siamo in presenza di una GRAVE epidemia e chi dice il contrario è in malafede o non si informna correttamente. 
La narrazione lo fa credere e tutto è a supporto della stessa per finalità extra sanitarie.
Il divieto di autopsie sui defunti poi si commenta da solo.


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Quale sono le 5 cure? E quando saranno disponibili?



non so se posso mettere il link qui, mi pare di no, 
però se fai una ricerca veloce del tipo "5 terapie covid" ti si aprono varie notizie che riepilogano il tutto...

poi quando arriveranno, vedremo la loro applicazione, ecc ecc.

Nel frattempo ciò che so, è che ci sono persone che si stanno battendo per protocollare delle terapie preventive da applicare entro 5 giorni dalla contrazione del covid, con tanto di documentato successo ecc ecc.
Anziché l'attuale che prevede tachipirina e vigile attesa, 

vediamo l'evoluzione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio o stai scherzando??
> 
> Ti elenco un pò di persone che secondo te elargiscono questa fake news:
> 
> ...



Sono sicuramente più attendibili i nostri Bassetti e Burioni 
Uno che diceva che in Italia non era morto nessuno di covid,l'altro invece che diceva a gran voce che in Italia il rischio era pari a 0.

Ora sono diventate superstar da salottino televisivo e molti qui dentro (ma soprattutto fuori) pendono dalle loro labbra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non dimenticate che un'arma in più contro il covid saranno le cure.
> Ema prevede 5 cure in ottobre, vedremo che impatto avranno.
> 
> L'obiettivo è non intasare gli ospedali, se si riesce grazie alle cure ed il vaccino,
> ...


.

@Ringhio8 toni meno volgari, eddai...


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Il problema è che NON siamo in presenza di una GRAVE epidemia e chi dice il contrario è in malafede o non si informna correttamente.
> La narrazione lo fa credere e tutto è a supporto della stessa per finalità extra sanitarie.
> Il divieto di autopsie sui defunti poi si commenta da solo.



Non so, 
guarda io ti posso dire che nel periodo clou ho purtroppo assistito ad ospedali intasati di pazienti ed ambulanze in costante arrivo.
La gravità di ciò che ho visto c'era, 
poi sui divieti di autopsie, e fare una luce piu chiara su tutto, 
sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Quale sono le 5 cure? E quando saranno disponibili?


Si, sono a base di monoclonali. 
Sempre ovviamente in mano a Gates.
Differenzia i suoi investimenti da bravo "investitore" qual'è...! 
E' bravo filantropo che ha a cuore la salute di tutti noi e se ne prende cura con la diligenza del buon padre di famiglia...


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E non vi viene in mente che noi stessi siamo parte di questa cosa? che in laboratorio cercano di controllare o superare la natura e per poterlo fare devono sperimentare, quale miglior test se non una bella pandemia artificiale? anche perché per questioni economicosociali la pandemia ha giovato e sta giovando a tanti, dalle multinazionali, alla politica (della chiacchiera), ai media, ai dottoroni, ai virologi di 'sto ca:::, agli esclusivi, agli evoluti, ai cattivi benpensanti sempre nel giusto e allineati, ai corrotti, agli incapaci, a quelli che usano la pandemia per nascondere le proprie malefatte e da corrotti usano la cattiveria della situazione o una specie simile, finta tale, per prendersela con gli altri (una cosa tipicamente italiana).
> Erano vero i piani, the great reset, sono attuali, i tempi sono maturi e forse già arrivati, la scienza per poter andare avanti ha bisogno di superare sé stessa e quando lo fa distrugge, uccide, deve avere in mano dei dati e su quelli deve basarsi, i dati ci sono, i morti pure, le cavie anche, cosa manca? la cura? beh è alla base della ricerca anche se non così sicuro che si fermeranno lì, troppi interessi, saranno già attivi su altri virus per renderli sempre più letali o contagiosi, non a caso ci lavorano da sempre e non da un paio d'anni quando qualcuno andando in bagno ha dimenticato la provetta che poi è caduta, si è rotta ed ha bagnato un pipistrello cavia poi lasciato libero di tornare alla sua normale vita cinese.



Certo che viene in mente, 
ma io parlo in generale, mettere in discussione la scienza secondo me è un tantino presuntuoso.

Ciò che va messo in discussione è chi ne fa uso, come ne fa uso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio o stai scherzando??
> 
> Ti elenco un pò di persone che secondo te elargiscono questa fake news:
> 
> ...



Ti risponderanno che sono vecchi colpito da demenza senile e che la comunità scientifica si spancia dalle risate quando parlano. Un consiglio, goditi le giornate e non farti il fegato amaro con questi nazisti. Ne hai da guadagnare


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che per accedere al parlamento non è necessario il green pass?



Conosco chi ci entra tutti i giorni, seriamente.
Non lo esibiscono, non c'è l'obbligo, rimane un luogo di lavoro, 
però son tutti, ma tutti, vaccinati.


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Articolo 32​La Repubblica tutela la salute come fondamentale diritto dell'individuo e interesse della collettività, e garantisce cure gratuite agli indigenti.
> Nessuno può essere obbligato a un determinato trattamento sanitario se non per disposizione di legge. *La legge non può in nessun caso violare i limiti imposti dal rispetto della persona umana.*


Lo so a memoria cosa dice l'art 32 della Costituzione, non c'e' bisogno che lo posti qui...Ma almeno tu sei andato almeno a leggere la sentenza della corte Costituzionale o no? Va bene avere proprie idee, ma scrivere cose FALSE x supportarle anche NO! È da 31 anni che il vaccino obbligatorio è stato ritenuto Costituzionale, perché la tutela della pubblica prevale SEMPRE sulla libertà di determinazione del singolo individuo. Non è una cosa su cui discutere.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non so,
> guarda io ti posso dire che nel periodo clou ho purtroppo assistito ad ospedali intasati di pazienti ed ambulanze in costante arrivo.
> La gravità di ciò che ho visto c'era,
> poi sui divieti di autopsie, e fare una luce piu chiara su tutto,
> sono d'accordo con te.


Si è vero questo c'è stato e lo so pure io, ma era gente che a monte era stata curata MALE con un protocollo sbagliato (vigilante attesa e tachipirina).
Le persone ovviamente si aggravavano e poi arrivavano in ospedale quando ormai erano in situazioni critiche. 
Poi intubare e sparare ossigeno nei polmoni già malmessi era la botta di grazia per finirli definitivamente.
Tu credi alla buona fede in tutto cio? 
Bene vorrei farlo anche io ma non ci riesco, vedo troppe cose poco chiare e troppe nubi all'orizzonte per riuscirci.


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Certo che viene in mente,
> ma io parlo in generale, mettere in discussione la scienza secondo me è un tantino presuntuoso.
> 
> Ciò che va messo in discussione è chi ne fa uso, come ne fa uso.


Nessuno mette in discussione la scienza ma una pandemia artificiale significa superare certi limiti, andare contro la natura stessa, la tranquillità, per modo di dire, umana che fino a qualche anno fa derivava dal fatto che non ci fosse nessuna emergenza particolare, nessun virus naturalnaturale ignoto, particolare, sviluppatosi in qualche animale maledetto e maligno.
Lo capite che, in base a questo, è difficile allinearsi ed essere positivi? perché alla base c'è una situazione creata apposta per arrivare a questa particolare situazione, quindi perché diventare delle cavie quando questa cosa si poteva tranquillamente evitare? beh perché qualcuno ha voluto andare oltre e ha ricevuto il lasciapassare da qualcuno, forse per altre questioni, guerre economiche, avvertimenti vari, forse perché faceva figo, ma rimane il fatto che ci siamo creati qualcosa in casa per poi giocare a trovare la cura, io non ci sto, non esiste, forse il diavolo in persona faceva questo, perché non ha nessun senso e perché si è andati oltre, cosa tipicamente umana, cioè l'essere più stupido e più debole che ci sia in natura quando si parla di determinati aspetti (rispetto della natura, rispetto di sé stessi), atteggiamenti che gli animali e tutti gli esseri viventi di questo mondo hanno alla base della propria esistenza.
Riflettete un po' e capirete perché è impossibile da accettare tutto questo.


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Si è vero questo c'è stato e lo so pure io, ma era gente che a monte era stata curata MALE con un protocollo sbagliato (vigilante attesa e tachipirina).
> Le persone ovviamente si aggravavano e poi arrivavano in ospedale quando ormai erano in situazioni critiche.
> Poi intubare e sparare ossigeno nei polmoni già malmessi era la botta di grazia per finirli definitivamente.
> Tu credi alla buona fede in tutto cio?
> Bene vorrei farlo anche io ma non ci riesco, vedo troppe cose poco chiare e troppe nubi all'orizzonte per riuscirci.


No no, 
non parlo di buona fede.

Dico che con quel protocollo l'emergenza è venuta da se.

Che sia un protocollo inutile è evidente.


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nessuno mette in discussione la scienza ma una pandemia artificiale significa superare certi limiti, andare contro la natura stessa, la tranquillità, per modo di dire, umana che fino a qualche anno fa derivava dal fatto che non ci fosse nessuna emergenza particolare, nessun virus naturalnaturale ignoto, particolare, sviluppatosi in qualche animale maledetto e maligno.
> Lo capite che, in base a questo, è difficile allinearsi ed essere positivi? perché alla base c'è una situazione creata apposta per arrivare a questa particolare situazione, quindi perché diventare delle cavie quando questa cosa si poteva tranquillamente evitare? beh perché qualcuno ha voluto andare oltre e ha ricevuto il lasciapassare da qualcuno, forse per altre questioni, guerre economiche, avvertimenti vari, forse perché faceva figo, ma rimane il fatto che ci siamo creati qualcosa in casa per poi giocare a trovare la cura, io non ci sto, non esiste, forse il diavolo in persona faceva questo, perché non ha nessun senso e perché si è andati oltre, cosa tipicamente umana, cioè l'essere più stupido e più debole che ci sia in natura quando si parla di determinati aspetti (rispetto della natura, rispetto di sé stessi), atteggiamenti che gli animali e tutti gli esseri viventi di questo mondo hanno alla base della propria esistenza.
> Riflettete un po' e capirete perché è impossibile da accettare tutto questo.



Ma io non parlo di atteggiamento politico, piuttosto che positività o negatività,
Il mio intervento era solo mirato a non demonizzare la tecnologia mrna, poiché potrebbe essere utile in futuro ...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Conosco chi ci entra tutti i giorni, seriamente.
> Non lo esibiscono, non c'è l'obbligo, rimane un luogo di lavoro,
> *però son tutti, ma tutti, vaccinati.*


Non tutti.
Magari i commessi e gli usceri si,gli altri..


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non tutti.
> Magari i commessi e gli usceri si,gli altri..



credimi, anche i politici


----------



## _ET_ (3 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Appena scritto ieri e oggi…..
> Non si derogherá al raggiungimento della copertura vaccinale indicata.
> 
> Come detto:
> ...


Io non sono un no vax.ho fatto tutti i vaccini ed anche i miei figli stanno facendo tutti i vaccini soliti.lo dico per far capire che non parlo per partito preso.però quello per il covid mi spaventa,non mi fido.vorrei non farlo se possibile.mi viene sempre in mente la frase di mia nonna.a gatta presciaiola a fatto i figli cicati. OSSIA,le cose fatte in fretta non sono mai fatte bene.


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma io non parlo di atteggiamento politico, piuttosto che positività o negatività,
> Il mio intervento era solo mirato a non demonizzare la tecnologia mrna, poiché potrebbe essere utile in futuro ...


Nessun problema, rimane il fatto che tutta la faccenda sia stata, molto ben volutamente, demonizzata e portata allo stremo della dignità umana.
E questa faccenda non è più una questione sanitaria ma politica, con questo passaggio la vicenda ha preso una forma impossibile da accettare, il primo ministro è diventato medico e psicologo, i virologi dei semidei, la scienza ha bisogno di questo? no, non lo avrebbe ma usa questa situazione per dire "hey, abbiamo creato il problema ma adesso troviamo anche la cura, grazie", solo che i topini da laboratorio sono le persone e quindi è un pelo diversa la cosa.
La scienza deve lavorare così? big pharma ha bisogno di mangiare ancora? ma di che parliamo? capisco che il mondo moderno sarà uno schifo e già lo è, ma se tu gonfi troppo un palloncino prima o poi scoppia, anche se soffi dentro lentamente.
Quello che le persone non hanno ben capito è che la politica non esiste e se esiste non è più del popolo o scelta dallo stesso, ma questa finta politica, attualmente, dovrebbe andare di pari passo con la scienza, capendo le tempistiche e aiutando le persone a non sbarellare, facilitandogli le vita e non complicandogliela, a voi sembra che questo sia stato fatto? a me non sembra, si è cercato di usare la sanità per altri interessi che sono poi quelli principali e vanno ben oltre un trovare la cura o aiutare la scienza.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se questo lo chiamate mondo reale...
> la variante delta ha alzato la soglia all'80% (e a questo dato si arriverà tra qualche giorno/settimana). Quindi ?
> 
> Per caso è saltata fuori qualche altra temibilissima variante pronta ad ucciderci tutti ?
> Una variante tale da alzare la soglia dall'80% al 90-95 grazie all'obbligo ? Si o no ?


Ma questo è un altro discorso, tu hai scritto "si è rimangiato la parola", ma de che?


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia "ognuno deve essere libero di decidere il trattamento sanitario per sè, come stabilito dalla costituzione in primis". No non è così è assolutamente costituzionale l'obbligo di vaccinazione. È così ormai da più di 30 anni con la sentenza della Corte Costituzionale n. 307 del 1990!


Hai le idee confuse.
Un vaccino VERO immunizza e l'immunizzazione è alla base dell'eventuale obbligo.
Questi sieri genici non immunizzano un bel nulla, anzi la percentuale dei contagiati e di chi contagia aumenta sempre di più tra i benedetti dal siero magico...
Non si può imporre un trattamento sanitario che non previene la malattia per cui si vuole rendere obbligatorio il trattamento.
Se tramite un avvocato chiedi prima del trattamento di aver firmato dal medico una dichiarazione che certifichi che il siero previene l'infezione da covid il medico sicuramente la rifiuterà.
C'è un evidente falso ideologico dietro a tutto questo!


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Appena scritto ieri e oggi…..
> Non si derogherá al raggiungimento della copertura vaccinale indicata.
> 
> Come detto:
> ...



Hai un bel coraggio a scriverlo, proprio tu....


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> finalmente è arrivata la soluzione per tutti i no vax!
> 
> la Corea del Nord sembra che rifiuti qualsiasi vaccino per il covid...


Anche i talebani pare l’abbiano vietato. C’è solo l’imbarazzo della scelta…


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non ti fossi fermato al titolo, avresti capito che lo studio ha zero rilevanza ai nostri fini. Peraltro, se avesse una qualche rilevanza, dovrebbe indurre tutti voi no-vax a correre a vaccinarvi vista la brutta fine di quei poveri volatili non vaccinati.


Io NON ho alcuna paura del covid. 
Desidero contrarlo perchè voglio immunizzarmi naturalmente.
Purtroppo non ci riesco in alcun modo, mi rimbalza! 
Che devo fare? Me lo dici tu visto che sei tanto scientifico e detieni la verità inconfutabile?
Dai aiutami, dammi una mano in questa mia impresa, ti assicuro che è davvero diifficile visto quello che ho già fatto invano per riuscirci (e non entro nei particolari...).
Grazie!


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non ti fossi fermato al titolo, avresti capito che lo studio ha zero rilevanza ai nostri fini. Peraltro, se avesse una qualche rilevanza, dovrebbe indurre tutti voi no-vax a correre a vaccinarvi vista la brutta fine di quei poveri volatili non vaccinati.


se non ti fossi fermato al titolo, avresti capito , che una vaccinazione imperfetta, aumenta le varianti peggiori.
ha rilevanza, in quanto , quella attuale , è chiaramente una vaccinazione imperfetta ( non impedisce il contagio ), i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. e di covid non si ammalano e muoiono solo i non vaccinati, anzi ...
stiamo escludendo dal discorso anche le reazioni avverse, ma mi sembra un po troppo per voi.
fermiamoci ai diritti fondamentali dell'essere umano.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Un errore da non fare però è demonizzare le tecnologie e la scienza.
> Come giustamente sottolinei tu, questi sono sieri genici, la preoccupazione è che sono recenti, è che è la prima applicazione a livello umano,
> ma se questa tecnologia ha successo, magari si potranno sviluppare parenti per contrastare il cancro o altre malattie,
> la scienza non fa fermata, il problema è chi poi ne fa uso.


Si certo, su questo sono perfettamente concorde con te!
La vera scienza non va mai fermata ma purtroppo non mi sembra sia più cosi...
Ormai più che di scienza siamo di fronte allo scientismo, dove non è più possibile un vero confronto tra medici e si fa di tutto per mettere a tacere o intimidire chi vuole agire secondo scienza e coscienza seguendo il principio di Ippocrate.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che significa che non possono fare una legge che preveda la vaccinazione obbligatoria da somministrare bendando e incatenando il soggetto nudo e a testa in giù durante l’esecuzione di un waterboarding.



evidentemente abbiamo un concetto diverso di rispetto.
ma su questo mi sembra quanto meno ridicolo parlarne.


----------



## Victorss (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Io NON ho alcuna paura del covid.
> Desidero contrarlo perchè voglio immunizzarmi naturalmente.
> Purtroppo non ci riesco in alcun modo, mi rimbalza!
> Che devo fare? Me lo dici tu visto che sei tanto scientifico e detieni la verità inconfutabile?
> ...


Nonostante sia d'accordo zero su qualsiasi cosa tu scriva, e nonostante mi sia ormai arreso al fatto che col tempo questo virus o altri faranno selezione naturale di chi vuole rifiutare centinaia di anni di progressi medico-scientifici...spero davvero non ti succeda nulla di brutto dato quello che hai scritto nel messaggio che ho citato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma questo è un altro discorso, tu hai scritto "si è rimangiato la parola", ma de che?


Perchè è quello che è successo 

Perchè fino a quando mi dici "eh,la soglia è salita all'80% per via della variante delta" va bene così.

Ma se poi quando raggiungi la nuova soglia ,senza alcun motivo valido (nuova variante più contagiosa,più mortale,ecc.ecc) salti fuori con l'obbligo vaccinale,ecco,allora tu 'stato' (stato,cts,quello che vuoi) ti sei rimangiato la parola.
E la tua parola ora è nulla,inutile,vale meno di zero.
Ed evito anche di riportare tutti i discorsi sull'immunità di gregge,sullo svuotamento delle ti e tutto il resto.

Come ho scritto ieri,sarebbe bastata semplicemente la trasparenza.
Trasparenza sui vaccini,sugli eventuali effetti,trasparenza sull'obbligo.

E si sarebbe evitato prima il ricatto del green pass e poi questa inutile balla della soglia prima al 70,poi 80 e poi ecco scattare l'obbligo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> 1) La scienza non è democratica nel senso che non si può dirsi in disaccordo
> RIPETO: non stiamo parlando di numeri, ed ogni essere umano è a sè. per cui esistono fasi di sperimentazione. come quella che stiamo vivendo. ognuno deve essere libero di decidere se vuole fare da cavia o meno ad un medicinale.
> non entriamo nel merito della ricerca ( che devono essere per forza di cose indipendenti, e non finanziate dai soliti noti ... ), ne ho sbugiardate già piu di un paio negli ultimi mesi.
> 
> 2) il confronto non sarà definitivo ma dà una idea. le varianti, come già diceva qualcuno nel 2020, *vengono diffuse maggiormente dai vaccinati, per ovvi motivi.*


Falso.


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè è quello che è successo
> 
> Perchè fino a quando mi dici "eh,la soglia è salita all'80% per via della variante delta" va bene così.
> 
> ...


La ciofecata del grin pass è di fatto un obbligo perché definisce cittadini di serie A e di serie B per tutte quelle attività esclusive non del tutto essenziali.
E' un modo per complicare la vita alle persone rendendo ancora più difficile qualsiasi sorta di sieritizzazione, ma è la politica moderna, complicare le cose, dare linee guide sbagliate, fare chiacchiere, creare comitati inuli con a capo dei dottori o gentaglia ammuffita, adesso coi social è una pacchia, 20 anni fa la gente se ne sarebbe altamente sbattuta perché i tempi non erano abbastanza maturi per poter assorbire pandemie simili portate all'eccesso.
E come ci mangiano i media, pazzesco.
Vuoi la trasparenza? sei una cavia del regime saninario, un po' tanto politico e un po' meno sanitario.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nonostante sia d'accordo zero su qualsiasi cosa tu scriva, e nonostante mi sia ormai arreso al fatto che col tempo questo virus o altri faranno selezione naturale di chi vuole rifiutare centinaia di anni di progressi medico-scientifici...spero davvero non ti succeda nulla di brutto dato quello che hai scritto nel messaggio che ho citato.


Ti ringrazio per l'augurio che ricambio sia a te che a tutti i tuoi cari.
Non è necessario essere sempre concordi, ci mancherebbe, io non pretendo di convincere nessuno e sono per la massima libertà di scelta.
Però visto che pensi di me che io neghi il progresso scientifico allora vedrò di spiegarmi meglio e ti riporto quanto ho già espresso in un altro tread in cui cercavo di spiegare le ragioni della mia scelta.
Lo faccio rivolgendomi a te che sei stato così fraterno nel tuo scrivere e ti ringraziuo ancora per questo.

Chiarisco a scanso di equivoci, che io sono stato vaccinato con tutti i vaccini disponibili precedenti al covid 19.
Per questo pui ben capire che non posso essere considerato no vax o contrario a priori perchè non è vero nei fatti.
Detto questo cercherò di essere più lineare possibile in modo da rendere chiaro il mio pensiero:

- Premessa 1: per l'approvazione di un vaccino storicamente sono stati necessari decenni (Febbre gialla 35 anni; Polio 45 anni; Morbillo 46 anni; HSV 102 anni; RSV 65 anni; Epatite B 17 anni; Rotavirus 25 anni; Epatite A 22 anni; HPV 33 anni; HCV 31 anni ecc.)

- Premessa 2: Per il Covid 19 sono bastati appena 6 mesi per rendere disponibili farmaci nRNA sperimentali i cui effetti a medio lungo ternmine sono ancora oggetto di studio.

- Premessa 3: Un vaccino immunizza perchè il virus depotenziato consente all'organiscmo di sviluppare la carica anticorpale ed averne così memoria per le future aggressioni. I farmaci mRNA non immunizzano lasciando il paziente trattato contagiabile e contagioso.

- Premessa 4: chi si sottopone a questo trattamento sanitario lo fa assumendosene il rischio consapevole di sottoporsi ad una sperimentazione facendo da cavia.

Fatte queste doverose premesse adesso le mie considerazioni:

- Inutile ed inappropriato accomunare i veri vaccini a farmaci sperimentali che nulla hanno in comune con i vaccini veri. Chiamiamo le cose con il giusto nome e non buttiamo capziosamente tutto nel calderone. I vaccini sono vaccini, i farmaci mRNA sono farmaci sperimentrali che intervengono nella strutttura del nostro DNA modificandolo in qualche modo con delle informazioni che rimangono in sito in cronico. Non si conoscono gli effetti a medio lungo termine di ciò.

- Mi trovo ad affrontare un virus nuovo, (uno dei tanti) la cui mortalità è stata rilevata statisticamente in < 1% e relativa alla fascia di età degli ottantenni con patologie pregresse.

Mi trovo quindi di fronte ad un bivio per affronrare il problema Covid:

A: affrontarlo naturalmente, nel momento in cui si presenta, facendo affidamento sul mio sistema immunitario e sul supporto dei farmaci tradizionali conosciuti ed usati da decenni (Eparina; Cortisone; Idrossiclorochina; Ivermectina, antivirali; anticoagulanti, ecc.).

B: bypassare il mio sistema immunitario e delegare tutto al siero sperimantale nRMA (immunosoppressore) accollandomi il rischio di una sperimentazione e facendo quindi da cavia, sapendo che questo comunque non mi immunizza.

Dopo valutazione e analisi di buon senso preferisco optare per la soluzione A perchè io mi fido di più del mio sistema immunitario e dei farmaci tradizionali, perchè se ci si cura presto e bene (altro che vigilante attesa e tachipirina...) di covid NON si muore.

Chi è viceversa immunodepresso e quindi non può fare affidamento sulle proprie naturali difese, allora valutando il costo/beneficio è evidente che sia quasi scontato affidarsi al male minore, cioè farsi inoculare il siero.

Per tutto quanto detto è chiaro come io non sia arroccato su posizioni no vax o antiscientifiche.
Sono oltretutto padre di due bimbe di 4 e 10 anni, e pensare che si sta pensando nelle stanze del nostro caro governo di rendere obbligatoria per la frequenza a scuola questa seprimentazione anche sui bambini sinceramente mi fa rabbrividire.

Sono troppo grossi gli interessi che ruotano attorno al business del covid ed è giusto e doveroso da parte di tutti noi, genitori e non, porsi delle lecite domande e lasciarsi almeno il beneficio del dubbio.

Non recepite passivamente tutto ciò che vi si viene detto o veicolato dai media mainstream o dalle case fermaceutiche, cercate piuttosto di capire, analizzare con spirito critico ed asettico le notizie, gli eventi che ci stanno circondando e cercate anche di vedere la direzione verso cui ci stiamo indirizzando.
Solo con uno spirito sereno e libero da preconcetti si può avere la necessaria lucidità per vedere e capire bene.

Concludo dicendo VIVAi vaccini, ma quelli VERI, quelli che hanno salvato vite.
Fate invece attenzione a ciò che si vuo far credere, non per il nostro interesse, perchè della nostra salute non frega niente a nessuno ne al governo nè alle case farmaceutiche, ma per gli interessi economico finanziari di chi ci governa veramente a 360°.

Grazie ancora ed un abbraccio rossonero!


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2021)

Piccolo OT



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prendo questo messaggio appunto per dimostrare l'assurdità delle posizioni contro i vaccini...*tu dici che chi li vuole è fascista nel cuore perché vuole l'uomo col pugno duro..appunto, pensa che i sedicenti fascisti dell'estrema destra sono i primi della fila "contro-green pass"*...
> 
> Penso basti questo per dimostrare il cortocircuito mediatico..purtroppo la colpa è della politica e a malincuore devo dire della politica di destra..Salvini e Meloi per puro opportunismo elettorale anziché schierarsi apertamente a favore dei provvedimenti giochicchiano a dire "si al vaccino" ma "no al green pass" tenendo il piede in due scarpe...
> 
> Purtroppo sarebbe bastato che tutta la politica avesse detto un si forte e chiaro e si sarebbero isolati i pochi veri no vax invece che coinvolgere in questa guerra milioni di indecisi che si lasciano influenzare


Non c'è nessuna assurdità, in realtà.
Prima di tutto, Fascismo ed estrema destra nella stessa frase non possono stare, visto che il primo nega l'esistenza dell'altro.
Il fascismo è un movimento trasversalista che va oltre gli schieramenti destra/sinistra di matrice liberale, sebbene la storiografia filo-anglosassone suffragata dai movimenti partigiani li abbia catalogati in quel modo, per ragioni di mera convenienza politica.
Gli onorevoli del PNF si sedettero alla destra della Camera solo perché rifiutavano di mescolare il socialismo nazionale fascista (da non confondere con l'espressione _nazionalsocialismo_, che di socialismo ha solo il nome) con quello marxista di derivazione bolscevica. Ma fu una mera provocazione, non una scelta di schieramento ideologico.

E sì, è del tutto normale che i fascisti (per lo meno quelli che il fascismo sanno davvero cosa sia. E sono molto pochi.) siano contrari non solo al green pass, ma in generale alle misure prese dai due governi che si sono succeduti dallo scorso anno fino ad oggi.

Quelli che amano il pugno duro non sono fascisti, sono solo idioti e basta.
Il pugno duro, sebbene usato (e neanche tanto, in realtà) nel Ventennio e dalle camicie nere è un qualcosa che col fascismo in sé non c'entra nulla. C'entra più col periodo storico e sociale in cui il fascismo si trovò ad operare.
Purtroppo però anche qui la storiografia filo-anglosassone e filo-partigiana, per mera convenienza politica, ha equiparato il fascismo allo squadrismo, così come vennero equiparati il fascismo e il nazionalsocialismo con quella ridicola espressione, _nazifascismo_, del tutto priva di significato, o equiparati i regimi militari sudamericani al fascismo.

Poi vabbe', ormai si parla di fascismo per intendere Salvini e Meloni, pur essendo il primo un poltronaro in cerca di consensi e la seconda una filo-capitalista, filo-atlantista e falsamente anti-europeista, ovvero il rimasuglio dell'altlantismo del MSI di matrice almirantiana, che col fascismo c'entrava come i cavoli a merenda.

Ma chiudo qui questa digressione. Non è il luogo né il topic adatto per discutere di argomenti tanto complessi.


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se non ti fossi fermato al titolo, avresti capito , che una vaccinazione imperfetta, aumenta le varianti peggiori.
> ha rilevanza, in quanto , quella attuale , è chiaramente una vaccinazione imperfetta ( non impedisce il contagio ), i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. e di covid non si ammalano e muoiono solo i non vaccinati, anzi ...
> stiamo escludendo dal discorso anche le reazioni avverse, ma mi sembra un po troppo per voi.
> fermiamoci ai diritti fondamentali dell'essere umano.


Non è che scrivendo il titolo con altre parole dimostri di non aver letto solo il titolo, eh.

Per quanto riguarda l'art 32, mi spiace ma consente l'introduzione di un obbligo vaccinale per legge. Che tu consideri un'iniezione un mancato rispetto della persona umana è una tua concezione soggettiva e l'accetto. Ma anche lo spacciatore con la cocaina in tasca, probabilmente, riterrà il fatto di essere toccato in corrispondenza delle tasche dei jeans un mancato rispetto della persona umana: si tratta di una sua idea personale totalmente irrilevante dal punto di vista di quella legge che richiede il rispetto della persona durante le perquisizioni corporali.


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2021)

*ATTENZIONE LEGGERE -*) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/copia-e-incolla-e-link-esterni-ban-definitivo-su-mw.107191/


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La ciofecata del grin pass è di fatto un obbligo perché definisce cittadini di serie A e di serie B per tutte quelle attività esclusive non del tutto essenziali.
> E' un modo per complicare la vita alle persone rendendo ancora più difficile qualsiasi sorta di sieritizzazione, ma è la politica moderna, complicare le cose, dare linee guide sbagliate, fare chiacchiere, creare comitati inuli con a capo dei dottori o gentaglia ammuffita, adesso coi social è una pacchia, 20 anni fa la gente se ne sarebbe altamente sbattuta perché i tempi non erano abbastanza maturi per poter assorbire pandemie simili portate all'eccesso.
> E come ci mangiano i media, pazzesco.
> Vuoi la trasparenza? sei una cavia del regime saninario, un po' tanto politico e un po' meno sanitario.


Io capisco il senso del tuo discorso.

Ma ti faccio un esempio, e vorrei un tuo commento:
Se il 70% dei cittadini non si fosse vaccinato, cosa avremmo dovuto fare come paese?
Accettare decessi ricoveri lockdown ecc ecc, o dare un po' una spintarella ai cittadini a farlo?

Perchè tu adesso vedi solo il lato bello, grazie ai tanti "stupidi" che si sono vaccinati la pandemia sta avendo un impatto molto più che dimezzato.

Semplicemente milioni di over 50 non vaccinati sono ancora troppi, davvero troppi.

E non ce n'è, l' ideale sarebbe convincerli, ma se non riesci come sta accadendo? Cosa avresti fatto?

Guarda che milioni sono un numero davvero alto eh.


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io capisco il senso del tuo discorso.
> 
> Ma ti faccio un esempio, e vorrei un tuo commento:
> Se il 70% dei cittadini non si fosse vaccinato, cosa avremmo dovuto fare come paese?
> Accettare decessi ricoveri lockdown ecc ecc, o forzare un po' i cittadini a farlo?


Lasciare libera scelta alle persone, dall'inizio alla fine, punto.
Ci andava un 70% di sua spontè? benissimo, non dovevi trattare il restante 30% come dei nemici da combattere complicando la vita non solo a chi ha scelto di non farsi iniettare sieri sperimentali da sperimentazione in corso ma pure a chi, ipocondriaco, ha scelto di evitarsi rogne burocratiche certe andando a farsi sierizzare pensando di essersi tolto una rogna per sempre che invece si è ficcato in corpo accettando di fatto di diventare parte della sperimentazione gratuita di qui a 2-3 forse 5 anni.
Come ha scritto già qualcuno, i vaccini soliti li abbiamo fatti tutti, ma qui c'è dell'altro e devo avere il diritto costituzionale di poter scegliere in maniera indipendente, così come hanno il diritto di poter scegliere quelli che accettano l'eutanasia o pratiche simili, si chiama rispetto della persona, non puoi trattare tutte le persone come se fossero topini da salvare perché c'è il siero che non ti ammazza ma fa sì che tu possa non crepare male nel caso di blablabla, tutto questo portato allo stremo dalla comunicazione progressista e divoratrice che ha inasprito il clima facendo falsa informazione (mica lo dicono che moltissimi hanno perso dei clienti, hanno perso fatturato, ti dicono che c'è la fila per fare il vaccino, piuttosto).
Facciamo così, chi è maggiorenne scelga per sé e non venga trattato come un topino da salvare incapace di trovarsi il proprio pezzettino di formaggio, perché oltre questo c'è solamente l'incapacità di discernere che lo stato pensa sia una cosa comune a tutti i propri cittadini, incapaci di gestirsi, incapaci di non ammalarsi incapaci di rimanere in vita per via del terribile virus, tutti diventano pazienti programmati, è normale 'sta cosa secondo voi? perché io dovrei essere trattato così? ma per cosa poi? per essere un paziente sperimentale di un siero che non salva e non mette nemmeno a cuccia 'sto virus artificiale?
Allora il problema non è mio, è di chi lo usa come pretesto per far passare qualsiasi cosa togliendo di fatto delle libertà costituzionali a poco a poco, fino al totale annullamento del pensiero di ogni individuo vivente.


----------



## Victorss (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'augurio che ricambio sia a te che a tutti i tuoi cari.
> Non è necessario essere sempre concordi, ci mancherebbe, io non pretendo di convincere nessuno e sono per la massima libertà di scelta.
> Però visto che pensi di me che io neghi il progresso scientifico allora vedrò di spiegarmi meglio e ti riporto quanto ho già espresso in un altro tread in cui cercavo di spiegare le ragioni della mia scelta.
> Lo faccio rivolgendomi a te che sei stato così fraterno nel tuo scrivere e ti ringraziuo ancora per questo.
> ...


Ci mancherebbe, io non voglio convincerti e rispetto la tua idea fintanto che prendi TUTTE le precauzioni del caso per preservare la salute degli altri.
Detto questo: 
Premessa 1 e premessa 2: per la ricerca di nessun altro vaccino storicamente sono state utilizzate risorse economiche e scientifiche anche solo paragonabili a quelle che sono state utilizzate per la ricerca e la creazione di questo vaccino. Praticamente gli scienziati e i governi di tutto il mondo hanno concentrato ogni sforzo su questo. L accorciarsi dei tempi (tenendo conto anche il livello del progresso scientifico tecnologico che abbiamo raggiunto) è più che normale.
Tra l altro sui vaccini di a mRna fortunatamente era da molto che si stava lavorando, il covid ha solo accelerato il lavoro.
Premessa 3: tu parli dei vaccini che hai conosciuto, questo è un vaccino a mRna che funziona diversamente si, ma è comunque efficace. Rende i vaccinati molto meno contagiosi, c è molto meno rischio che si contagino e anche se dovesse accadere la carica virale sarà molto più bassa permettendo al vaccinato di non avere sintomi gravi tali da necessitare ricovero o terapia intensiva. Che sono i due problemi grossi che crea questo virus.
Premessa 4: purtroppo l emergenza non ha dato tempo di verificare perfettamente ogni aspetto del vaccino e quindi si fa leva su questo per dire che è "sperimentale" ma non è così. Il vaccino ha già concluso tutte le fasi di sperimentazione ed è stato approvato da tutti gli enti scientifici più autorevoli. Se vogliamo metterla su questo piano a fare da Cavia per il bene di tutti gli altri sarei stato io con i miei colleghi che l abbiamo fatto a gennaio per primi. Non chi lo fa adesso che è già stato fatto a milioni di persone.

Per quanto riguarda le tue considerazioni: 
- non è assolutamente vero che il vaccino interviene sulla struttura del tuo DNA modificandolo addirittura cronicamente. Ti stai sbagliando.
Per quanto riguarda A e B la tua scelta dipende troppo dal fatto che tu pensi che ad ammalarsi e morire siano solo anziani ed immunodepressi e ignori il fatto che senza vaccino avevamo le terapie intensive che esplodevano, gli ospedali rigettavano i miei nonni oltre i 75 anni perché non c era posto (che andava lasciato ai più giovani) e me li lasciavano morire davanti agli occhi. 
Perciò sì, anche se fosse un siero sperimentale come dici tu io sceglierei l opzione A comunque, farei comunque da Cavia per il bene della collettività e per senso civico pur di non ritornare in quell' inferno. Perché forse tanti, troppi l'hanno visto da troppo lontano, dalla televisione, dai telegiornali per rendersi conto di come è stato realmente sul campo.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lasciare libera scelta alle persone, dall'inizio alla fine, punto.
> Ci andava un 70% di sua spontè? benissimo, non dovevi trattare il restante 30% come dei nemici da combattere complicando la vita non solo a chi ha scelto di non farsi iniettare sieri sperimentali da sperimentazione in corso ma pure a chi, ipocondriaco, ha scelto di evitarsi rogne burocratiche certe andando a farsi sierizzare pensando di essersi tolto una rogna per sempre che invece si è ficcato in corpo accettando di fatto di diventare parte della sperimentazione gratuita di qui a 2-3 forse 5 anni.
> Come ha scritto già qualcuno, i vaccini soliti li abbiamo fatti tutti, ma qui c'è dell'altro e devo avere il diritto costituzionale di poter scegliere in maniera indipendente, così come hanno il diritto di poter scegliere quelli che accettano l'eutanasia o pratiche simili, si chiama rispetto della persona, non puoi trattare tutte le persone come se fossero topini da salvare perché c'è il siero che non ti ammazza ma fa sì che tu possa non crepare male nel caso di blablabla, tutto questo portato allo stremo dalla comunicazione progressista e divoratrice che ha inasprito il clima facendo falsa informazione (mica lo dicono che moltissimi hanno perso dei clienti, hanno perso fatturato, ti dicono che c'è la fila per fare il vaccino, piuttosto).
> Facciamo così, chi è maggiorenne scelga per sé e non venga trattato come un topino da salvare incapace di trovarsi il proprio pezzettino di formaggio, perché oltre questo c'è solamente l'incapacità di discernere che lo stato pensa sia una cosa comune a tutti i propri cittadini, incapaci di gestirsi, incapaci di non ammalarsi incapaci di rimanere in vita per via del terribile virus, tutti diventano pazienti programmati, è normale 'sta cosa secondo voi? perché io dovrei essere trattato così? ma per cosa poi? per essere un paziente sperimentale di un siero che non salva e non mette nemmeno a cuccia 'sto virus artificiale?
> Allora il problema non è mio, è di chi lo usa come pretesto per far passare qualsiasi cosa togliendo di fatto delle libertà costituzionali a poco a poco, fino al totale annullamento del pensiero di ogni individuo vivente.


Senza divagare. Spara dritto.

Seriamente, se il 70 % degli italiani non si fosse vaccinato, sarebbe andata bene cosi perchè "libera" scelta?

Cioè ospedali pieni, zero visite per chi ha tumori e altre malattie, medici e infermieri sul filo dell' esaurimento, nessun lockdown, ospedali collassati, pile di bare.. un eterno Marzo 2020 come a Bergamo per sintetizzare.

Tu se fossi stato il Presidente del Consiglio della situazione, davanti ad un popolo che non si vuole vaccinare, avresti fatto semplicemente spallucce in nome della libera scelta e succeda quel che succeda?
Mah.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT
> 
> 
> Non c'è nessuna assurdità, in realtà.
> ...


Io per fascisti italiani mi riferivo a quelli che senza mezzi termini si rifanno al duce, vedi casa pound o simili...

Sul discorso dei fascisti che si sarebbero opposti alle leggi degli ultimi governi..boh, ma a cosa ti riferisci? Parliamo di un movimento che ha approvato leggi razziali e che se non eri d'accordo con loro o non li votavi ti venivano a prendere a casa e ti fucilava in mezzo ad un campo (e prima che mi dici non è vero sappi che è successo allo zio di un mio conoscente)

Se il duce avesse detto "Italiani, vaccinatevi!" i fascisti sarebbero andati casa per casa a fare i vaccini e se un no vax si fosse ribellato lo avrebbero giustiziato seduta stante davanti ai figli...


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè tu adesso vedi solo il lato bello, grazie ai tanti "stupidi" che si sono vaccinati la pandemia sta avendo un impatto molto più che dimezzato.
> 
> Semplicemente milioni di over 50 non vaccinati sono ancora troppi, davvero troppi.
> 
> ...




Io ho 32 anni, non sono un insieme di 3 mln di over 50, chiariamo.
Ma lotterei per fa sì che quei 3 mln possano avere il diritto di potersi far inoculare qualunque cosa vogliano nella loro vita, anche olio per far crescere i bicipiti, il diritto, chiariamo, non l'obbligo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Senza divagare.
> 
> Seriamente, se il 70 % degli italiani non si fosse vaccinato, sarebbe andata bene cosi perchè "libera" scelta?
> 
> ...


Appunto, ma fa sempre comodo stare dalla parte "degli evoluti" finché la maggior parte delle persone fa il proprio dovere....
Del resto è come per gli evasori..fanno i furbi perché tanto il grosso della gente paga...sennò vorrei vedere come andrebbe avanti lo stato


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, ma fa sempre comodo stare dalla parte "degli evoluti" finché la maggior parte delle persone fa il proprio dovere....
> Del resto è come per gli evasori..fanno i furbi perché tanto il grosso della gente paga...sennò vorrei vedere come andrebbe avanti lo stato


Sante parole.


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Hai le idee confuse.
> Un vaccino VERO immunizza e l'immunizzazione è alla base dell'eventuale obbligo.
> Questi sieri genici non immunizzano un bel nulla, anzi la percentuale dei contagiati e di chi contagia aumenta sempre di più tra i benedetti dal siero magico...
> Non si può imporre un trattamento sanitario che non previene la malattia per cui si vuole rendere obbligatorio il trattamento.
> ...


Ma basta scrivere hai le idee confuse....poi sicuri sicuro che le abbia confuse io e non tu??? Io non ho mai parlato del fatto dell'immunizzazione, del vaccino vero o di quello finto, del vaccino che non previene la malattia, anche perché non sono un virologo e sinceramente non è nemmeno una materia che mi appassiona. Io ho solo detto che l'ordinamento giuridico Italiano (quindi NON io) ha stabilito che è costituzionale imporre l'obbligo di un vaccino (qualsiasi vaccino bello o brutto, bianco o nero, vero o falso). È un dato di fatto incontrovertibile. Quindi chi scrive che è anticostituzionale l'obbligo del vaccino (ma anche il lockdown, le zone colorate, il green pass) scrive BALLE e scrive il FALSO!. E i motivi x cui lo faccia possono essere solo due o non lo sa (ma in questo caso dopo che gli viene spiegato con tanto di indicazione della normativa ne prende atto) o scrive volontariamente il falso x supportare la sua idea, ossia le classiche FAKE NEWS, nella speranza di trovare qualcuno che ci caschi e portarlo dalla sua parte.


----------



## Masanijey (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio o stai scherzando??
> 
> Ti elenco un pò di persone che secondo te elargiscono questa fake news:
> 
> ...


Guarda, sono serissimo. 
I virus sono stringhe di RNA, le varianti non sono altro che "errori" di trascrizione che avvengono durante la replicazione. Va da sé, che più replicazioni avvengono (contagi), più è alto il rischio che ci siano errori. 
Il vaccino ha proprio il compito di limitare la replicazione all'interno del corpo e contagi esterni. Mi devi quindi spiegare, come possa un vaccino aiutare la nascita di una variante. 
Oltre a questo.. Le varianti di morbillo e rosolia dove sono quindi, visto che ne siamo quasi tutti vaccinati? 
E ancora.. Le varianti Covid quando si sono sviluppate? Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di vedere così lontano, le prove le hai sotto al naso! 

Non perdo nemmeno tempo a verificare se l'elenco di "special one" che hai citato ha veramente affermato quello che dici. 
Però ti dico solo che l'idolo dei novax Montagner, vorrebbe curare l'AIDS con la papaya...


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Io NON ho alcuna paura del covid.
> Desidero contrarlo perchè voglio immunizzarmi naturalmente.
> Purtroppo non ci riesco in alcun modo, mi rimbalza!
> Che devo fare? Me lo dici tu visto che sei tanto scientifico e detieni la verità inconfutabile?
> ...


Beh direi che se passi qualche giorno in una sala di terapia intensiva senza protezioni il tuo scopo dovresti ottenerlo. Poi mi vengono in mente altri modi ma non sarebbero bellissimi


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> In realtà nella costituzione c'è anche specificato che in caso di gravi epidemie che mettono in serio pericolo l'incolumità, il governo ha piena autorizzazione all'emissione di dpcm che vanno in contrasto con gli articoli della costituzione stessa.
> Quello che sta accadendo, ed è per questo che i ricordi vengono respinti,
> prima i medici, poi i professori.. ecc ecc.
> 
> Per questa ragione.


La "grave epidemia" non c'è (più), numeri alla mano. Ergo?


----------



## Manue (3 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> La "grave epidemia" non c'è (più), numeri alla mano. Ergo?



bravo, 
perché non c'è più ?

per quale ragione ?


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> bravo,
> perché non c'è più ?
> 
> per quale ragione ?


Perché la gente è uscita di casa e hanno smesso di prendere per il culo le persone dicendogli di abbracciare un cinese? o di non andare in spiaggia a camminare da soli alle 6 di mattina?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Perché la gente è uscita di casa e hanno smesso di prendere per il culo le persone dicendogli di abbracciare un cinese? o di non andare in spiaggia a camminare da soli alle 6 di mattina?


Bisognerebbe ricordare anche quando i virologi superstar sbraitavano CONTRO la RIAPERTURA perchè avrebbe causato 500-600 morti al giorno.
La piccola riapertura c'è stata e toh,non ci sono stati 500-600 morti al giorno.

Ma come,anche i virologi infallibili sbagliano ?


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> La "grave epidemia" non c'è (più), numeri alla mano. Ergo?


E questo chi lo dice? A me risulta che a tutt'oggi siamo in pandemia mondiale, che è molto più di grave epidemia


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> uesto comunque non mi immunizza.





Manue ha scritto:


> bravo,
> perché non c'è più ?
> 
> per quale ragione ?


Perchè il virus ha fatto il suo corso, diventando endemico. Dov'è l'emergenza sanitaria, adesso, tanto da giustificare questa aggressione verbale da parte del PdC a coloro che LIBERAMENTE e LEGALMENTE non si vaccinano?


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'augurio che ricambio sia a te che a tutti i tuoi cari.
> Non è necessario essere sempre concordi, ci mancherebbe, io non pretendo di convincere nessuno e sono per la massima libertà di scelta.
> Però visto che pensi di me che io neghi il progresso scientifico allora vedrò di spiegarmi meglio e ti riporto quanto ho già espresso in un altro tread in cui cercavo di spiegare le ragioni della mia scelta.
> Lo faccio rivolgendomi a te che sei stato così fraterno nel tuo scrivere e ti ringraziuo ancora per questo.
> ...


Pur discordando su diversi punti di quello che hai scritto, ti devo dare atto che questo è un post assolutamente rispettabile e come tale deve essere rispettato anche da chi ha idee diverse dalle tue


----------



## varvez (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E questo chi lo dice? A me risulta che a tutt'oggi siamo in pandemia mondiale, che è molto più di grave epidemia


I numeri ufficiali, li stessi che riportano cose interessanti, ad esempio che al di sotto di una certa età la mortalità è quasi zero. Ma questo non serve a nulla per due ragioni:

1. Ai governi non interessano i numeri, perchè il COVID serve ad altro
2. A quelli che non pensano al punto 1 va bene tutto, dalla dichiarazione di pandemia al Green Pass, strumento che nulla ha a che fare con l'emergenza sanitaria (che, infatti, non c'è più).

Aggiungo, ma non mi riferisco a te. Non è che a molti di quelli che hanno fatto 2 dosi e adesso si prospetta il 3° giro sta venendo più di un dubbio?


----------



## Raryof (3 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe ricordare anche quando i virologi superstar sbraitavano CONTRO la RIAPERTURA perchè avrebbe causato 500-600 morti al giorno.
> La piccola riapertura c'è stata e toh,non ci sono stati 500-600 morti al giorno.
> 
> Ma come,anche i virologi infallibili sbagliano ?



Io non mi sono mai fidato dei dati, non sono mai stati credibili e non lo sono nemmeno oggi.
Nel calderone si sa ci entra un po' di tutto, spiace solo che attorno a questo calderone si siano scatenati con danze tribali un po' troppi virologi ormai superstar e tutta la scena politica che in quattro e quattrotto si è sostituita ai dottoroni, per non parlare di chi ci mangia e ci mangerà ancora per chissà quanto tempo perché questa pandemia andrà a tappe e tutte avranno ogni volta un unico nemico che si aggiungerà ogni volta, come neanche in Super Mario, prima erano i passanti, chi usciva di casa, oggi sono i no vax, domani i "no terza dose abbasta così daai siamo viviiiii e salvi".


----------



## gabri65 (3 Settembre 2021)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio per l'augurio che ricambio sia a te che a tutti i tuoi cari.
> Non è necessario essere sempre concordi, ci mancherebbe, io non pretendo di convincere nessuno e sono per la massima libertà di scelta.
> Però visto che pensi di me che io neghi il progresso scientifico allora vedrò di spiegarmi meglio e ti riporto quanto ho già espresso in un altro tread in cui cercavo di spiegare le ragioni della mia scelta.
> Lo faccio rivolgendomi a te che sei stato così fraterno nel tuo scrivere e ti ringraziuo ancora per questo.
> ...



Ma di cosa stiamo parlando.

E' perfettamente inutile che spieghi tutte queste cose.

E' perfettamente inutile che rispieghi, per milioni di volte, che credi nella scienza e nei vaccini.

E' perfettamente inutile che rispieghi, per miliardi di volte, che non ci sarebbe nessun problema sociale se avessimo visto linee di condotta univoche, serie e trasparenti da parte degli interpreti di questa faccenda.

Questa pandemia è un unicum. Un unicum che difficilmente trova ragione di esistere nelle normali vicissitudini del genere umano. Se ne sono accorti da subito pure i sassi.

E' solo che la gente ormai è assolutamente condizionata e ormai si è fatta l'idea che è tutto bello, solidale e trasparente, e non vuole avere dubbi. Perché avere dei dubbi poi ti costringerebbe a scomodare la tua vita tranquilla fatta di asservimento ai potenti. Poi la tua dignità sarebbe costretta a reclamare e vorrebbe reagire a questi misfatti. Son cose che richiedono tempo, impegno e sono magari pericolose.

Meglio starsene tranquilli sul divano, ottemperanti alle norme, zero problemi. Molto meglio far finta che sia tutto a posto, che i governi decidono per il bene assoluto dei cittadini. E' una storiella che sappiamo essere falsa, ma ci solleva da problematiche intellettuali, ipocrisia level = +inf.

Le frustrazioni le si sfogano con il vicino, che non ti può fare niente in fondo. Se fai qualcosa contro il sistema invece rischi di brutto, eh. Chi non si allinea, viene visto come un pazzo che vuole mettere a repentaglio la propria vita, e rischia di farti ragionare, introducendo instabilità nel tuo pensiero conforme e tanto faticosamente consolidato negli anni.

"Ma chissenefrega degli altri, io seguo le regole, qualunque esse siano. Però degli altri me ne frego, quando hanno pareri diversi, eh."

Ma guardiamoci con un po' di vergogna, semmai.

I vairologi showmen con cache da decine e decine di migliaia di euro che vomitano da due anni tutto e il contrario di tutto, le rotelle milionarie ai banchi, i pipistrelli, le propagande di morte da parte del primo ministro per chi non si vaccina, etc etc etc. Poi l'OMS e i cinesi. Gli assassini che adesso se ne stanno tranquilli a depredare tutto il depredabile dopo aver messo a soqquadro tutto il pianeta, protetti e addirittura beatificati.

E qui devo vedere le guerre civili perché chi vorrebbe serietà e un minimo di trasparenza, oltre ai vaccini, viene invece messo al patibolo. Il resto si farebbe andare bene di tutto e di più, fa spallucce e prende le pedate nello stomaco, stando pure attento a non fiatare. Detto anche esplicitamente, una roba agghiacciante.

Ma rendiamoci conto, Cristo Santo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Settembre 2021)

Rimuovere per attentato deliberato ai diritti del cittadino


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

T


mil77 ha scritto:


> Pur discordando su diversi punti di quello che hai scritto, ti devo dare atto che questo è un post assolutamente rispettabile e come tale deve essere rispettato anche da chi ha idee diverse dalle tue


Ti ringrazio e sappi che il rispetto è assolutamemnte reciproco, ci mancherebbe altro!  
Qui siamo in un forum di fratelli rossoneri e si parla tranquillamentge in libertà e serenità.


----------



## Sam (3 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io per fascisti italiani mi riferivo a quelli che senza mezzi termini si rifanno al duce, vedi casa pound o simili...
> 
> Sul discorso dei fascisti che si sarebbero opposti alle leggi degli ultimi governi..boh, ma a cosa ti riferisci? Parliamo di un movimento che ha approvato leggi razziali e che se non eri d'accordo con loro o non li votavi ti venivano a prendere a casa e ti fucilava in mezzo ad un campo (e prima che mi dici non è vero sappi che è successo allo zio di un mio conoscente)
> 
> Se il duce avesse detto "Italiani, vaccinatevi!" i fascisti sarebbero andati casa per casa a fare i vaccini e se un no vax si fosse ribellato lo avrebbero giustiziato seduta stante davanti ai figli...


In realtà CPI è molto meno nostalgica di quanto lo si pensi, ed è stata molto critica con certe scelte compiute durante il Ventennio. Ci si rifà per lo più al fascismo delle origini, il sansepolcrismo, che si tentò di applicare nella RSI, senza successo (causa guerra e boicottaggio dei tedeschi).
Poi vabbe', la base non è sempre in linea con l'indirizzo del movimento, ma questo direi che è abbastanza comune in pressoché qualunque soggetto politico. Te l'ho detto: sono pochi quelli che davvero sanno cosa sia il fascismo.
Ma ti posso assicurare che quando l'idiota con la maglietta Auschwitzland si fece vedere sui social, CPI fu l'unico movimento fascista a prenderne le distanze.
Io per anni ho dialogato con loro, pur essendo all'epoca un marxista convinto, e ti posso assicurare che sono sempre stati educati e rispettosi. Molti di loro militavano a scuola nel Blocco Studentesco ed erano miei compagni di classe. Poi vabbe', trovi l'idiota, ma quelli li ho visti pure nei centri sociali rossi.

Le leggi razziali italiane sono come lo squadrismo. Sono un qualcosa da inquadrare in un contesto sociale e politico particolare. Non erano leggi ideologiche. I fascisti non erano antisemiti. Farinacci aveva una segretaria/amante ebrea. E ti parlo di Farinacci, il più filo-tedesco di tutti.
Le leggi razziali furono una scelta politica ben precisa, dettata dall'allineare l'Italia alla Germania in vista del patto d'acciaio, in quanto c'era un'impossibilità dell'Italia di reggere da sola un potenziale conflitto con gli anglo-francesi (già intenzionati nel '38 con la Turchia di Ataturk a dichiarare guerra). La situazione dell'epoca era più complessa di quel che si pensi. C'è davvero tanta bibliografia che spiega quel periodo, che io ritengo sia la chiave per capire le scelte geo-politiche di oggi. Molto di quello che succede oggi è figlio di ciò che successe in quegli anni.

Per quanto riguarda le vaccinazioni, dubito fortemente sarebbe successo.
Mussolini, per quanto durante il Ventennio era troppo obbligato a dar man forte a industriali e alla Corona che l'avevano sostenuto, ha sempre tentato di imporre una via anti-capitalista. Perché il fascismo è anti-capitalista, nel suo DNA.

Sulla questione fucilazioni, no assolutamente. Mi oppongo fermamente.
Se il fascismo avesse veramente fucilato chi si opponeva, allora a quest'ora Pertini, Gramsci, Togliatti e tutti i capi della resistenza sarebbero stati fatti fuori. E invece erano lì, vivi e vegeti. Al confino, certo, ma liberi di incontrarsi durante le ore d'aria e di parlare di antifascismo senza che nessuno li uccidesse. Parole di Pertini, che all'epoca parlava allegramente con Gramsci.
Riguardo a quanto successo al tuo conoscente, la violenza squadrista va scissa dal fascismo. Altrimenti è come mischiare comunismo e stalinismo.
Le distorsioni del regime avvengono ovunque, specialmente laddove gli occhi del capo non vedono. Purtroppo è il sintomo che l'autoritarismo, quando supera il limite, non funziona più.


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

varvez ha scritto:


> I numeri ufficiali, li stessi che riportano cose interessanti, ad esempio che al di sotto di una certa età la mortalità è quasi zero. Ma questo non serve a nulla per due ragioni:
> 
> 1. Ai governi non interessano i numeri, perchè il COVID serve ad altro
> 2. A quelli che non pensano al punto 1 va bene tutto, dalla dichiarazione di pandemia al Green Pass, strumento che nulla ha a che fare con l'emergenza sanitaria (che, infatti, non c'è più).
> ...


Ma che in Italia adesso non ci sia emergenza sanitaria non c'è nessun dubbio (anche se ancora oggi prenotare visite con il ssn anche con priorità è quasi impossibile), ma come si fa ad essere sicure che tra 2/3 mesi sarà ancora così? E in qualche altro stato l'emergenza sanitaria ancora c'è. Sul numero di dosi io sin da subito ho detto che andrà fatto x sempre, come il vaccino anticipato influenzale, ed anzi x me non è assolutamente escluso proprio che finisca nel vaccino anti influenzale


----------



## __king george__ (3 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà CPI è molto meno nostalgica di quanto lo si pensi, ed è stata molto critica con certe scelte compiute durante il Ventennio. Ci si rifà per lo più al fascismo delle origini, il sansepolcrismo, che si tentò di applicare nella RSI, senza successo (causa guerra e boicottaggio dei tedeschi).
> Poi vabbe', la base non è sempre in linea con l'indirizzo del movimento, ma questo direi che è abbastanza comune in pressoché qualunque soggetto politico. Te l'ho detto: sono pochi quelli che davvero sanno cosa sia il fascismo.
> Ma ti posso assicurare che quando l'idiota con la maglietta Auschwitzland si fece vedere sui social, CPI fu l'unico movimento fascista a prenderne le distanze.
> Io per anni ho dialogato con loro, pur essendo all'epoca un marxista convinto, e ti posso assicurare che sono sempre stati educati e rispettosi. Molti di loro militavano a scuola nel Blocco Studentesco ed erano miei compagni di classe. Poi vabbe', trovi l'idiota, ma quelli li ho visti pure nei centri sociali rossi.
> ...


esatto..è questo dovrebbero capire molti che auspiacano al ritorno di regimi passati o vorrebbero dittature varie...siano rosse nere o a pallini..

credo che le persone piu attendibili per poter parlare di quello che significhi la dittatura siano coloro che l'hanno vissuta (o la vivono)

su 100 persone ne trovi 1 che ne parli bene..un motivo ci sarà..

indifferentemente se si parli del regime di PInochet di Stalin Mussolini o l'attuale Corea del Nord..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> In realtà CPI è molto meno nostalgica di quanto lo si pensi, ed è stata molto critica con certe scelte compiute durante il Ventennio. Ci si rifà per lo più al fascismo delle origini, il sansepolcrismo, che si tentò di applicare nella RSI, senza successo (causa guerra e boicottaggio dei tedeschi).
> Poi vabbe', la base non è sempre in linea con l'indirizzo del movimento, ma questo direi che è abbastanza comune in pressoché qualunque soggetto politico. Te l'ho detto: sono pochi quelli che davvero sanno cosa sia il fascismo.
> Ma ti posso assicurare che quando l'idiota con la maglietta Auschwitzland si fece vedere sui social, CPI fu l'unico movimento fascista a prenderne le distanze.
> Io per anni ho dialogato con loro, pur essendo all'epoca un marxista convinto, e ti posso assicurare che sono sempre stati educati e rispettosi. Molti di loro militavano a scuola nel Blocco Studentesco ed erano miei compagni di classe. Poi vabbe', trovi l'idiota, ma quelli li ho visti pure nei centri sociali rossi.
> ...


Mi limito a rispondere che le distinzioni tra quanto si teorizza e quanto avviene in pratica nei regimi è una distinzione che ha poco valore...
Come chi ti dice che il comunismo o il socialismo sono idee buone e giuste..ma se poi alla fine TUTTI i regimi che si rifanno queste ideologie sfociano in dittature repressive c'è poco da giustificare..allo stesso modo il fascismo, dove si è verificato a sempre finito per instaurare un regime...

Che poi i fascisti lasciassero gli oppositori politici liberi di incontrarsi e discutere per dare fuoco alla miccia delle rivolte conta poco, se poi l'elettore nelle urne non aveva coraggio di votare contro


----------



## __king george__ (3 Settembre 2021)

rispetto a venerdi scorso oggi circa 1000 contagi in meno...speriamo di essere sulla giusta strada dai


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> rispetto a venerdi scorso oggi circa 1000 contagi in meno...speriamo di essere sulla giusta strada dai


Durerà poco, con la riapertura delle scuole si riavrà per forza di cose il boom di contagi. La speranza è che calino veramente i ricoveri ed i decessi rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh direi che se passi qualche giorno in una sala di terapia intensiva senza protezioni il tuo scopo dovresti ottenerlo. Poi mi vengono in mente altri modi ma non sarebbero bellissimi


Voglio confessarti una cosa in confidenza. Ho fatto pure di peggio...


gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando.
> 
> E' perfettamente inutile che spieghi tutte queste cose.
> 
> ...


Un post accorato e pieno di verità amare e scomode! 
Condivido ogni singola parola che hai scritto.

Purtroppo per i più (a volte anche all'interno della stessa cerchia familiare) siamo diventati untori, pericoli per la società, soggetti da emarginare, no vax, complottisti, negazionisti, avversi alla scienza, ecc. ecc.

E' il prezzo da pagare per potersi sentire liberi in questa gabbia che si strigne ogni giorno sempre di più.
Un utente ha scritto prima che per selezione naturale andranno avanti solo i più forti...

E' vero, la Natura farà il suo corso al di la di tutto e tutti.


----------



## David Drills (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma che in Italia adesso non ci sia emergenza sanitaria non c'è nessun dubbio (anche se ancora oggi prenotare visite con il ssn anche con priorità è quasi impossibile), ma come si fa ad essere sicure che tra 2/3 mesi sarà ancora così? E in qualche altro stato l'emergenza sanitaria ancora c'è. Sul numero di dosi io sin da subito ho detto che andrà fatto x sempre, come il vaccino anticipato influenzale, ed anzi x me non è assolutamente escluso proprio che finisca nel vaccino anti influenzale


Apro una parentesi: perchè prenotare visite è veramente impossibile, ovunque? Mia mamma poverina ha un tumore incurabile a causa del Covid, nessuno se l'è calcolata per mesi. Adesso ha pure un neo da guardare ed è impossibile trovare un dermatologo. Cosa c'entra il dermatologo col Covid? Non capisco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe ricordare anche quando i virologi superstar sbraitavano CONTRO la RIAPERTURA perchè avrebbe causato 500-600 morti al giorno.
> La piccola riapertura c'è stata e toh,non ci sono stati 500-600 morti al giorno.
> 
> Ma come,anche i virologi infallibili sbagliano ?




Io sto aspettando le migliaia di morti per la festa scudetto dell'inter, oppure la strage per colpa dei MILIONI, ripeto MILIONI di italiani che si sono assembrati in luglio per la vittoria agli europei. Due giorni prima assembramento di milioni di persone, due giorni dopo green pass, terza dose, zone colorate in arrivo, vaccino obbligatorio, stiamo morendo tutti.

Attendo anche gli effetti del rave di viterbo di 5 giorni di fila con migliaia di persone al chiuso a infettarsi.

Visto il terrore che leggo e la voglia di privare di libertà gli altri a quest'ora dovremmo già essere tutti intubati


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Apro una parentesi: perchè prenotare visite è veramente impossibile, ovunque? Mia mamma poverina ha un tumore incurabile a causa del Covid, nessuno se l'è calcolata per mesi. Adesso ha pure un neo da guardare ed è impossibile trovare un dermatologo. Cosa c'entra il dermatologo col Covid? Non capisco.


Penso (ma non sono del campo) che tante visite siano state sospese l'anno scorso e adesso devono recuperare quelle prima di dare nuovi appuntamenti. Senza contare che dei raparti/ambulatori sono stati chiusi x creare reparti covid. Mi sa che x tornare a regime ci vorrà ancora un po di tempo e nel frattempo chi può si arrangia privatamente. È proprio x quello che la speranza è di evitare un'altra ondata. Mi spiace per tua mamma.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quali dovrebbero essere le sanzioni per chi decide di non farlo?


Probabilmente quella che non lavori e non porti a casa soldi per mangiare.


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Lo so a memoria cosa dice l'art 32 della Costituzione, non c'e' bisogno che lo posti qui...Ma almeno tu sei andato almeno a leggere la sentenza della corte Costituzionale o no? Va bene avere proprie idee, ma scrivere cose FALSE x supportarle anche NO! È da 31 anni che il vaccino obbligatorio è stato ritenuto Costituzionale, perché la tutela della pubblica prevale SEMPRE sulla libertà di determinazione del singolo individuo. Non è una cosa su cui discutere.


Non c'è solo questa sentenza che citi sempre, ce ne sono anche altre e pure ripetute nel tempo.
Ad esempio compromettere la salute del singolo per il bene della comunità è incostituzionale, siccome ci sono morti e lesioni permanenti ufficialmente per vaccino direi sia piuttosto complesso pensare che diventi costituzionale obbligare milioni di persone sapendo che a qualcuno toccherà.
fin quando si parla di volontà è un conto, e qui in Italia vincono spesso quelli con visione socialista, ma dinanzi alla salute c'è zero spazio a meno che non subentri la volontà politica anteposta alla tradizione giuridica.

ricordiamo anche come vengano nominati i 15 giudici: 1/3 da presidente della Repubblica, 1/3 dal parlamento, 1/3 da organi giudiziari.
possiamo facilmente immaginare la pressione politica su certi giudici...

ora il green pass viene diciamo tollerato giuridicamente, perchè c'è l'alternativa del tampone.
attenzione però, perchè 15 euro come prezzo convenzionato potrebbe non essere affrontabile per tutti.
se una persona facesse ricorso portando dati alla mano l'impossibilità economica di affrontare tale spesa sistematicamente sai che non so come andrebbe a finire...penso che non tarderà a presentarsi questo caso in tribunale man mano che la platea venga estesa.
in quel caso "peseremo" la Corte Costituzionale, proprio in tempi bui serve la luce non il conformismo o peggio.
bocciare i tamponi gratuiti è stato un grosso autogoal politico per me, potrebbe ritorcersi contro loro stessi.

del resto tutto è possibile quando si usa una pandemia per minare le basi della società, la mia firma non mente su quel che accade dal 23 febbraio 2020.


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2021)

aggiungo che negli USA hanno moltissime persone contrarie al vaccino, molti di più che in Europa, ma nessuno pensa di poterli obbligare.
non è assolutamente compatibile con il loro sistema di pensiero e con la tradizione giuridica.


----------



## Sam (4 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi limito a rispondere che le distinzioni tra quanto si teorizza e quanto avviene in pratica nei regimi è una distinzione che ha poco valore...
> Come chi ti dice che il comunismo o il socialismo sono idee buone e giuste..ma se poi alla fine TUTTI i regimi che si rifanno queste ideologie sfociano in dittature repressive c'è poco da giustificare..


Nessuna ideologia in sé ha mai sfociato in una dittatura. Nemmeno il nazionalsocialismo, nonostante prevedesse un sistema del genere fin dalle origini (il Mein Kampf parla chiaro).
Sono gli eventi che hanno portato a tali situazioni. Tant'è che le repressioni avvenivano persino nelle cosiddette democrazie (meglio definibili come plutocrazie).
E ti dico questo, perché non capire ciò, vuol dire non vedere come il pretesto del COVID sta, come l'incendio del Reichstag fu ai tempi, diventando un pretesto per uno stato di emergenza (vedasi "decreto dell'incendio del Reichtag" e "decreto dei pieni poteri") permanente in cui il governo scavalca completamente il parlamento nella promulgazione delle leggi, e crea un lasciapassare (simile alla tessera del Partito) che attesta l'allineamento personale alle scelte politiche del governo, mette la mordacchia all'informazione e crea uno stato di polizia fatto di coprifuoco e presidi.

Tu mi dirai che il governo attuale lo fa per il bene del popolo italiano perché c'è una pandemia. Beh, vai a vedere le prime leggi naziste che ti ho citato. Scoprirai che anche lì l'intento dichiarato era di mettere in sicurezza il paese. E sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire.

E come puoi vedere in questo governo non c'è ideologia. Non mi pare ci sia fascismo o comunismo. Anzi, è proprio l'apoteosi della plutocrazia.
Persino Mattarella ha dovuto far finta di metterci la faccia chiedendo al governo di smetterla con i maxi decreti contenti leggi non emergenziali, ma trattati come d'emergenza. Anche se poi finisce col firmarli ugualmente.

Questo per dimostrarti che l'ideologia e l'autoritarismo sono due cose diverse, anche se nella storia si sono confuse.
Si può essere autoritari senza essere ideologicamente guidati (vedasi i nostri governi) e si può essere ideologicamente guidati senza mirare all'autoritarismo.




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> allo stesso modo il fascismo, dove si è verificato a sempre finito per instaurare un regime...
> Che poi i fascisti lasciassero gli oppositori politici liberi di incontrarsi e discutere per dare fuoco alla miccia delle rivolte conta poco, se poi l'elettore nelle urne non aveva coraggio di votare contro


Qui, per terminare l'OT, dico solo che non è assolutamente vero per entrambe le affermazioni. La RSI nel Manifesto di Verona e nella Costituzione prevedeva un regime assolutamente di matrice democratica. Poi le esigenze di guerra, come in qualunque altro paese, hanno prevalso. Ma questa è un'altra storia.
E per quanto riguarda gli oppositori, mi risulta che quelli stessi oppositori siano stati poi la mente dietro il CLN e le brigate partigiane (il GAP faceva capo a Togliatti, le Osoppo all'area democristiana), che veniva profumatamente sostenuto dagli Alleati.


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ad esempio compromettere la salute del singolo per il bene della comunità è incostituzionale, siccome ci sono morti e lesioni permanenti ufficialmente per vaccino direi sia piuttosto complesso pensare che diventi costituzionale obbligare milioni di persone sapendo che a qualcuno toccherà.


Sulla prima parte ancora una volta non è vero, è assolutamente costituzionale. Sulla seconda parte per quale vaccino ci sono lesioni permanenti e decessi? per questo del Covid? Allora cosa bisognerebbe dire del vaccino antipoliomelite, che quello si che ha fatto danni veri su tante persone? Eppure è stato reso obbligatorio senza troppi problemi....


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Draghi in conferenza stampa, si va verso l’obbligo vaccinale. Bisogna attendere solo che l’EMA dia l’ok. Sempre secondo Draghi il Green Pass verrà esteso ulteriormente. E si anche alla terza dose. In classe non ci sarà l’obbligo di maschera se tutti saranno vaccinati”


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Settembre 2021)

Ieri ho trovato questo che ho trovato molto divertente


Anticipazione (Spoiler)








]


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte ancora una volta non è vero, è assolutamente costituzionale. Sulla seconda parte per quale vaccino ci sono lesioni permanenti e decessi? per questo del Covid? Allora cosa bisognerebbe dire del vaccino antipoliomelite, che quello si che ha fatto danni veri su tante persone? Eppure è stato reso obbligatorio senza troppi problemi....


ti sto dicendo posizioni di avvocati, non opinioni personali.
il vaccino obbligatorio si può fare solo se non vengono accertate vittime, non puoi recare danno alla salute di un singolo per un bene collettivo, e così hanno fatto per legittimare la legge lorenzin sui minori ad esempio.

certo, ci sono vittime ufficiali del vaccino covid.
e non solo in Italia, ma in tutta Europa.
vedi che non sei informato.


----------



## Raryof (4 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ieri ho trovato questo che ho trovato molto divertente
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



E le _genti esultano_ perché arriva il finto e anticostituzionale obbligo del duro draghi.
Tanto ormai va bene tutto, per me draghi ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, per il resto concordo come sempre con Marcotti di FiC, draghi si è fatto fuori da solo con questa mossa che non porterà da nessuna parte, non migliorerà niente e complicherà solamente le cose internamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E le _genti esultano_ perché arriva il finto e anticostituzionale obbligo del duro draghi.
> Tanto ormai va bene tutto, per me draghi ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, per il resto concordo come sempre con Marcotti di FiC, draghi si è fatto fuori da solo con questa mossa che non porterà da nessuna parte, non migliorerà niente e complicherà solamente le cose internamente.



I tempi del referendum sono comunque lunghi, poi c'è sempre il problema del quorum e per me non è scontato. Poi con la storia del virus son capaci di bloccare le votazioni e c'è sempre l'opzione voti per posta stile USA.. Di mezzi il potere ne ha tanti


----------



## Raryof (4 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I tempi del referendum sono comunque lunghi, poi c'è sempre il problema del quorum e per me non è scontato. Poi con la storia del virus son capaci di bloccare le votazioni e c'è sempre l'opzione voti per posta stile USA.. Di mezzi il potere ne ha tanti


Il potere ce lo hai se ti viene dato, l'UE permetterà questo? inserirà l'obbligo a livello europeo quindi per tutti i paesi con numeri peggiori di quelli italiani? la Lega da che parte starà? a livello sociale come impatta un obbligo del genere sulla vita degli italiani e soprattutto per quanto tempo? per tutta la vita? e allora si chiama sperimentazione e se se si chiama sperimentazione non esiste la possibilità che un obbligo possa essere portato avanti solo per puri scopi politici.
Fare una roba del genere in occidente significa cambiare la storia, significa portarsi ai livelli di paesi del terzo mondo dove non esiste una educazione sociale e igienica abbastanza importante, significa dittatura, significa farsi del male, significa non uscirne più.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il potere ce lo hai se ti viene dato, l'UE permetterà questo? inserirà l'obbligo a livello europeo quindi per tutti i paesi con numeri peggiori di quelli italiani? la Lega da che parte starà? a livello sociale come impatta un obbligo del genere sulla vita degli italiani e soprattutto per quanto tempo? per tutta la vita? e allora si chiama sperimentazione e se se si chiama sperimentazione non esiste la possibilità che un obbligo possa essere portato avanti solo per puri scopi politici.
> Fare una roba del genere in occidente significa cambiare la storia, significa portarsi ai livelli di paesi del terzo mondo dove non esiste una educazione sociale e igienica abbastanza importante, significa dittatura, significa farsi del male, significa non uscirne più.


Semplicemente, fino ad ora, tutto l'occidente ha avuto come modello gli USA che ora sono succubi della Cina e, di conseguenza, la Cina oggi è il nostro modello almeno per quanto riguarda lo stile di vita.


----------



## princeps (4 Settembre 2021)

Intanto in Gran Bretagna gli esperti dicono no alla vaccinazione per la fascia d'età tra i 12 e 15 anni
Negli Stati Uniti, come riportato dal "The New York Times" per il momento freno alla terza dose perchè non ci sono abbastanza dati a disposizione
La Svezia blocca gli arrivi da Israele uno dei paesi più vaccinati al Mondo per i troppi contagi
In Germania il datore di lavoro non può chiedere a nessun impiegato se si sia vaccinato o meno
Il Dipartimento della Salute della Florida ha deciso di imporre 5000 dollari di multa alle imprese e istituzioni che chiedono il certificato di vaccinazione da Covid
Il ciclista Van Avermaet rinuncia al Mondiale dove aver detto di aver problemi al sistema immunitario dopo la vaccinazione


Qui in Italia c'è Draghi con le fake news spaventose con le sue minacce e la sapienza di Speranza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Intanto in Gran Bretagna gli esperti dicono no alla vaccinazione per la fascia d'età tra i 12 e 15 anni
> Negli Stati Uniti, come riportato dal "The New York Times" per il momento freno alla terza dose perchè non ci sono abbastanza dati a disposizione
> La Svezia blocca gli arrivi da Israele uno dei paesi più vaccinati al Mondo per i troppi contagi
> In Germania il datore di lavoro non può chiedere a nessun impiegato se si sia vaccinato o meno
> ...


L'ho scritto proprio l'altro ieri,certe porcate possono accadere solo qui in Italia.


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Settembre 2021)

Qui in Canada un ministro della salute ha detto che nelle prossime settimane vedreme i casi più alti di sempre, tipo Israel. Quindi quale lo scopo? Perché si sono così tanti? Perché parliamo ancora di casi? E una saga senza fine


----------



## princeps (4 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Intanto in Gran Bretagna gli esperti dicono no alla vaccinazione per la fascia d'età tra i 12 e 15 anni
> Negli Stati Uniti, come riportato dal "The New York Times" per il momento freno alla terza dose perchè non ci sono abbastanza dati a disposizione
> La Svezia blocca gli arrivi da Israele uno dei paesi più vaccinati al Mondo per i troppi contagi
> In Germania il datore di lavoro non può chiedere a nessun impiegato se si sia vaccinato o meno
> ...


Aggiungo per quanto mi riguarda viva i vaccini, nulla contro chi si vaccina anzi solo rispetto e stima
Ma sono contro ogni forma di minaccia, coercizione ed obbligo...specialmente nella situazione particolare che stiamo vivendo con il covid ed il suo vaccino

Poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole
Un soggetto dovrebbe sentirsi libero di vaccinarsi e chi decide di vaccinarsi dovrebbe essere rispettoso della libertà altrui (non dovrebbe farlo controvoglia o perchè obbligato per poi magari inveire contro chi non se l'è fatto) non venitemi a parlare di libertà degli altri di non contagiarsi, perchè è già stato dimostrato che un vaccinato può infettarsi ed infettare che perciò questo virus l'immunità di gregge è una sorta di chimera
Alla fine questo vaccino, per me, è una forma quasi ed esclusivamente di prevenzione personale da ospedalizzazione o malattia grave

Non sono un medico, non sono uno scienziato, non sono un virologo e non voglio che mi sia data ragione, non voglio essere seguito, nè influenzare nessuno è solo il mio parere a prescindere da sbagliato o giusto che sia


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Intanto in Gran Bretagna gli esperti dicono no alla vaccinazione per la fascia d'età tra i 12 e 15 anni
> Negli Stati Uniti, come riportato dal "The New York Times" per il momento freno alla terza dose perchè non ci sono abbastanza dati a disposizione
> La Svezia blocca gli arrivi da Israele uno dei paesi più vaccinati al Mondo per i troppi contagi
> In Germania il datore di lavoro non può chiedere a nessun impiegato se si sia vaccinato o meno
> ...


Tutto tranquillo, figurati. Pazzo chi mette in dubbio la linea Draghi-Speranza... a parte tutti gli altri stati del mondo.


----------



## Raryof (4 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Tutto tranquillo, figurati. Pazzo chi mette in dubbio la linea Draghi-Speranza... a parte tutti gli altri stati del mondo.


Il problema è lasciar fare come se niente fosse, come se la politica fosse parte della scienza e della sanità e anzi le superasse insindacabilmente, come se andasse sempre bene qualsiasi metodo perché la situazione è talmente più grande di noi che da buoni italiani dobbiamo inventarci qualcosa di pericoloso e complicato.
Quali sono le linee guida? quali sono i tempi per fare le cose? non esiste niente di tutto questo, tutti navigano a vista mentre da noi vogliono studiare qualcosa di molto pericoloso per togliere ogni diritto alla tutela della propria salute, come se fossimo in un Idiocracy world e andasse bene tutto perché tanto siamo tutti stupidi da salvare col siero sperimentale magico.
Questi politicamente si stanno scavando la fossa da soli, fossi in Salvini approfitterei di questo momento per staccarmi visto che è da un annetto che è in confusione totale, ma non prima di aver messo il veto su questo orrore politico, cambierà qualcosa? no perché non sarà importante il no della Lega, ma almeno il governo cadrà da solo e avrà una bella fetta della popolazione pronta ad andargli contro a tutti i costi.
Si direbbe che qui, qualcuno, sia diventato politico senza capire le basi della politica, infatti l'obbligo, messo giù a livello personale, è ciò che di più stupido un politico potrebbe mai fare in questo momento storico, soprattutto se non eletto e a capo di un governissimo ridicolo e pandemico che cammina su un filo di lana ed è tenuto in vita solamente dalla pandemia.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (4 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il problema è lasciar fare come se niente fosse, come se la politica fosse parte della scienza e della sanità e anzi le superasse insindacabilmente, come se andasse sempre bene qualsiasi metodo perché la situazione è talmente più grande di noi che da buoni italiani dobbiamo inventarci qualcosa di pericoloso e complicato.
> Quali sono le linee guida? quali sono i tempi per fare le cose? non esiste niente di tutto questo, tutti navigano a vista mentre da noi vogliono studiare qualcosa di molto pericoloso per togliere ogni diritto alla tutela della propria salute, come se fossimo in un Idiocracy world e andasse bene tutto perché tanto siamo tutti stupidi da salvare col siero sperimentale magico.
> Questi politicamente si stanno scavando la fossa da soli, fossi in Salvini approfitterei di questo momento per staccarmi visto che è da un annetto che è in confusione totale, ma non prima di aver messo il veto su questo orrore politico, cambierà qualcosa? no perché non sarà importante il no della Lega, ma almeno il governo cadrà da solo e avrà una bella fetta della popolazione pronta ad andargli contro a tutti i costi.
> Si direbbe che qui, qualcuno, sia diventato politico senza capire le basi della politica, infatti l'obbligo, messo giù a livello personale, è ciò che di più stupido un politico potrebbe mai fare in questo momento storico, soprattutto se non eletto e a capo di un governissimo ridicolo e pandemico che cammina su un filo di lana ed è tenuto in vita solamente dalla pandemia.


Quoto anche le virgole, complimenti per il post.


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ti sto dicendo posizioni di avvocati, non opinioni personali.
> il vaccino obbligatorio si può fare solo se non vengono accertate vittime, non puoi recare danno alla salute di un singolo per un bene collettivo, e così hanno fatto per legittimare la legge lorenzin sui minori ad esempio.
> 
> certo, ci sono vittime ufficiali del vaccino covid.
> ...


Non diciamo stupidate...è esattamente l'esatto contrario, la tutela della salute pubblica prevale SEMPRE sui diritti del singolo individuo. Le posizioni di avvocati che vogliono farsi pubblicità le lascerei perdere x non dire altro. Per L'ULTIMA volta non lo dico io, non lo dice un avvocato pinco pallino, lo dice la Corte costituzionale, lo dice l'ordinamento giuridico ITALIANO! Non è una cosa in discussione. Se ci sono decessi e lesioni permanenti x il vaccino lo stato risarcisce (x tutti i vaccini)


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non diciamo stupidate...è esattamente l'esatto contrario, la tutela della salute pubblica prevale SEMPRE sui diritti del singolo individuo. Le posizioni di avvocati che vogliono farsi pubblicità le lascerei perdere x non dire altro. Per L'ULTIMA volta non lo dico io, non lo dice un avvocato pinco pallino, lo dice la Corte costituzionale, lo dice l'ordinamento giuridico ITALIANO! Non è una cosa in discussione. Se ci sono decessi e lesioni permanenti x il vaccino lo stato risarcisce (x tutti i vaccini)


gli avvocati usano le sentenze, come fai tu che ne scegli una e la ripeti a pappagallo come fosse un dogma.
puoi risarcire anche i morti da epidemia e vivere normalmente, non solo le vittime dei vaccini, se è questo il tuo problema.


----------



## Sam (4 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non diciamo stupidate...è esattamente l'esatto contrario, *la tutela della salute pubblica prevale SEMPRE sui diritti del singolo individuo*. Le posizioni di avvocati che vogliono farsi pubblicità le lascerei perdere x non dire altro. Per L'ULTIMA volta non lo dico io, non lo dice un avvocato pinco pallino, lo dice la Corte costituzionale, lo dice l'ordinamento giuridico ITALIANO! Non è una cosa in discussione. Se ci sono decessi e lesioni permanenti x il vaccino lo stato risarcisce (x tutti i vaccini)


Questo potrebbe anche essere vero, ma solo se il vaccino anti-covid tutelasse davvero la salute pubblica. Ma così non è.


----------



## Walker (4 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il potere ce lo hai se ti viene dato, l'UE permetterà questo? inserirà l'obbligo a livello europeo quindi per tutti i paesi con numeri peggiori di quelli italiani? la Lega da che parte starà? a livello sociale come impatta un obbligo del genere sulla vita degli italiani e soprattutto per quanto tempo? per tutta la vita? e allora si chiama sperimentazione e se se si chiama sperimentazione non esiste la possibilità che un obbligo possa essere portato avanti solo per puri scopi politici.
> Fare una roba del genere in occidente significa cambiare la storia, significa portarsi ai livelli di paesi del terzo mondo dove non esiste una educazione sociale e igienica abbastanza importante, significa dittatura, significa farsi del male, significa non uscirne più.


Ancora con sta storia dello "sperimentale"?
Ma allora siete proprio duri di comprendonio, c'è poco da fare.
È stato spiegato millanta volte che i vaccini prima di essere somministrati in massa al pubblico hanno dovuto, come per ogni nuovo farmaco, superare le tre fasi cliniche di sperimentazione, dopodiché non si può più parlare di sperimentazione, ma di "Quarta fase - post marketing", ovvero un periodo di osservazione che può durare diversi anni, come per tutti i nuovi farmaci appena immessi in commercio.
Sennò con questi presupposti, bisognerebbe considerare sperimentale anche il vaccino dell'influenza stagionale, che esiste da una vita e cambia ogni anno in funzione della mutazione annuale dei ceppi influenzali, altrimenti dette varianti...
Ma forse è inutile insistere a tentar di spiegare certe cose...
Come si dice dalle mie parti...
Xe inutie spiegarghe e robe al musso.
Te perdi tempo e te infastidissi a bestia...


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> gli avvocati usano le sentenze, come fai tu che ne scegli una e la ripeti a pappagallo come fosse un dogma.
> puoi risarcire anche i morti da epidemia e vivere normalmente, non solo le vittime dei vaccini, se è questo il tuo problema.


Pappagallo sarai tu, gli avvocati contano 0 (come me). Contano solo i giudici della Corte Costituzionale e l'ordinamento giuridico italiano. È una cosa oggettiva e non contestabile!. Chi dice il contrario dice VOLONTARIAMENTE IL FALSO.


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo potrebbe anche essere vero, ma solo se il vaccino anti-covid tutelasse davvero la salute pubblica. Ma così non è.


Questo può essere un altro discorso, ma non essendo virologo non ho le competenze x affrontarlo. Ad oggi è il vaccino anti covid è considerato a tutela della salute pubblica.


----------

